# capelli di seta



## Spot (22 Aprile 2016)

Vabbè. Settimana iniziata e finita storta.
Ma ci sta.
Le cose in fondo avevano una parvenza di chance di andare un po' meglio. Invece no.
E poi mi rode, mi rode, mi rode
Il lavoro mi rode.
Non avere soldi mi rode.
Stare sola... sì, al momento mi rode pure quello. Molto più a fondo di quel che mi piaccia ammettere.

Perciò ho deciso.

La settimana prossima mi faccio rossa.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Vabbè. Settimana iniziata e finita storta.
> Ma ci sta.
> Le cose in fondo avevano una parvenza di chance di andare un po' meglio. Invece no.
> E poi mi rode, mi rode, mi rode
> ...


Io sono già rossa ma la prossima volta mi faccio ancora più rossa


----------



## Spot (22 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono già rossa ma la prossima volta mi faccio ancora più rossa


:up:
Io non mi faccio rossa da anni 
E ora lo rivoglio. Un rosso ma che sia rosso.


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :up:
> Io non mi faccio rossa da anni
> E ora lo rivoglio. Un rosso ma che sia rosso.


Pensa sorema che oggi vado a rifarmi mora....mi ha stufato il rosso  ho fatto rosso rosso, poi rosso rame...ora back in black :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Pensa sorema che oggi vado a rifarmi mora....mi ha stufato il rosso  ho fatto rosso rosso, poi rosso rame...ora back in black :carneval:


Tu sei durata più di me, io il rosso l'ho tenuto un mese o poco più!


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Adoro tesoro!! Mi raccomando fai troppissime foto!!


:up:


Torni mora?
Ti fai castana o nera?


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu sei durata più di me, io il rosso l'ho tenuto un mese o poco più!


Vero :rotfl: :rotfl: tu subito ti sei scocciata!
Comunque farò un cioccolato...col rosso sotto speriamo bene


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> Torni mora?
> Ti fai castana o nera?


Castana cioccolato...nera è troppo, sono ancora troppo bianca...poi ce li ho parecchio lunghi ora vorrei evitare effetto Mortisia :rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (23 Aprile 2016)

Ma non vi si rovinano i capelli? Io mi maledico per sta decolorazione aggressiva...per questo li taglierò un bel po'


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Castana cioccolato...nera è troppo, sono ancora troppo bianca...poi ce li ho parecchio lunghi ora vorrei evitare effetto Mortisia :rotfl:


:up:
Ottimo. Ti ci vedo bene 



bettypage ha detto:


> Ma non vi si rovinano i capelli? Io mi maledico per sta decolorazione aggressiva...per questo li taglierò un bel po'


Io non li tingo da secoli e devo dire che si sente. ..
Mai avuto capelli cosi' morbidi. 
Fai bene a tagliarteli se sono tutti rovinati :up:


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma non vi si rovinano i capelli? Io mi maledico per sta decolorazione aggressiva...per questo li taglierò un bel po'


Io non li tingerò mai più... 
Con il rosso mi pareva di avere uno scopino del cesso in testa.
Mi terrò il mio nero e amen.


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non li tingerò mai più...
> Con il rosso mi pareva di avere uno scopino del cesso in testa.
> Mi terrò il mio nero e amen.


Il tuo nero è molto bello.  
Il nero naturale è lucente.  Nessuna tinta riesce a riprodurre questo effetto.


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2016)

Io adoro il nero blu... A me mi starebbe malissimo. Ma è spettacolare.


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Il tuo nero è molto bello.
> Il nero naturale è lucente.  Nessuna tinta riesce a riprodurre questo effetto.


Ma infatti ho fatto una cazzata...


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma non vi si rovinano i capelli? Io mi maledico per sta decolorazione aggressiva...per questo li taglierò un bel po'


Non faccio decolorazione, tinta senza ammoniaca...li ho decolorati solo una volta passando dal nero al rosso l'anno scorso..e uso prodotti bombe 
Da ggiovine mi feci bionda, ma bionda bionda barbie tipo Martina Stella in Ultimo bacio ...avevo la stoppa in testa :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io adoro il nero blu... A me mi starebbe malissimo. Ma è spettacolare.


Idem!! Lo adoro e farei impressione io :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Non faccio decolorazione, tinta senza ammoniaca...li ho decolorati solo una volta passando dal nero al rosso l'anno scorso..e uso prodotti bombe
> Da ggiovine mi feci bionda, ma bionda bionda barbie tipo Martina Stella in Ultimo bacio ...avevo la stoppa in testa :rotfl: :rotfl:



Vado pure io stamattina,voglio farmi roscio....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vado pure io stamattina,voglio farmi roscio....:rotfl:


 i tuoi ora vanno di stramoda hai visto?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io adoro il nero blu... A me mi starebbe malissimo. Ma è spettacolare.


Eh anche io ma con la mia carnagione poi mi devo mettere una lampadina in testa per illuminare ah ah ah


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> i tuoi ora vanno di stramoda hai visto?



Si...peccato che li ho così..dai miei 30 anni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e non ho bisogno di tingerli...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...peccato che li ho così..dai miei 30 anni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e non ho bisogno di tingerli...:rotfl:


Sono fighissimi te l'ho detto un sacco di volte.. Io me li farei..il problema è che "finti" rischia di uscire il viola, me l'ha spiegato la parrucchiera..


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...peccato che li ho così..dai miei 30 anni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e non ho bisogno di tingerli...:rotfl:


Con crescita nera e punte bianche?


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Idem!! Lo adoro e farei impressione io :rotfl:


Eccomi....


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io adoro il nero blu... A me mi starebbe malissimo. Ma è spettacolare.


È bellissimo, il problema del nero tinto è che rischia di spegnersi, che abbia tonalità blu o rosse, diventa piatto.
Io li ho neri corvini, usando prodotti senza siliconi e schifezze erano diventati lucidissimi e prendevano una tonalità quasi blu naturale.
Poi ho fatto la minchiata di decolorarli per farli rossi...
Ora non li tocco più!


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eccomi....
> View attachment 11534


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: adoro!


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Con crescita nera e punte bianche?


Con crescita a cazzo!:rotfl:Ho tutto nero tranne sti cazzo di capelli...che nascono neri,poi diventano bianchi,alcuni nascono neri e crescono neri,crescita a casso....che devo ancora capire poi perchè la barba nera e questi a cazzo..me paro morgan....e che cazzo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> È bellissimo, il problema del nero tinto è che rischia di spegnersi, che abbia tonalità blu o rosse, diventa piatto.
> Io li ho neri corvini, usando prodotti senza siliconi e schifezze erano diventati lucidissimi e prendevano una tonalità quasi blu naturale.
> Poi ho fatto la minchiata di decolorarli per farli rossi...
> Ora non li tocco più!


Nero corvino è un bel colore di suo... E anche io se tornassi indietro non li avrei tinti. Diventano stopposi ed hanno bisogno di cure, shampoo e maschere specifici ecc ecc. Io me ne rendo conto adesso di quanto si danneggiano, dopo anni che li tingo... E ho cambiato tutte le tonalità del rosso, perfino fuscia me li ero fatti...


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Nero corvino è un bel colore di suo... E anche io se tornassi indietro non li avrei tinti. Diventano stopposi ed hanno bisogno di cure, shampoo e maschere specifici ecc ecc. Io me ne rendo conto adesso di quanto si danneggiano, dopo anni che li tingo... E ho cambiato tutte le tonalità del rosso, perfino fuscia me li ero fatti...


Davvero? Pure fucsia? Ora come ce li hai...? 
Io farò castano scuro ma col rosso sotto e il mare mmmh...chissà come esco st'estate  un semaforo!


----------



## bettypage (23 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Nero corvino è un bel colore di suo... E anche io se tornassi indietro non li avrei tinti. Diventano stopposi ed hanno bisogno di cure, shampoo e maschere specifici ecc ecc. Io me ne rendo conto adesso di quanto si danneggiano, dopo anni che li tingo... E ho cambiato tutte le tonalità del rosso, perfino fuscia me li ero fatti...


anche io fuxia ed effetto scopino del cesso assicurato. stopposi come paglia. Ad ogni modo leggevo che l unico modo per non rovinarli sarebbe l henné ma che chiaramente ha dei limiti come colori e in più il rosso non te lo levi più.
Chiaramente se entri nel circuito dei prodotti giusti per i capelli dovresti buttare tutto quello che hai in casa e spendere un patrimonio. mi ero scaricata un app (Biotiful) che recensisce il prodotto con il codice a barra, tutti i prodotti da grande distribuzione hanno inc sbagliati. Ultima chicca poi, una persona che lavora nella cosmesi mi ha confessato che creme che paghi 200eurini hanno costi di produzione che non arrivano a 10euro…sapevatelo
Ah Oscuro fighissimo effetto mashato black and white
comunque li taglierò così


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> anche io fuxia ed effetto scopino del cesso assicurato. stopposi come paglia. Ad ogni modo leggevo che l unico modo per non rovinarli sarebbe l henné ma che chiaramente ha dei limiti come colori e in più il rosso non te lo levi più.
> Chiaramente se entri nel circuito dei prodotti giusti per i capelli dovresti buttare tutto quello che hai in casa e spendere un patrimonio. mi ero scaricata un app (Biotiful) che recensisce il prodotto con il codice a barra, tutti i prodotti da grande distribuzione hanno inc sbagliati. Ultima chicca poi, una persona che lavora nella cosmesi mi ha confessato che creme che paghi 200eurini hanno costi di produzione che non arrivano a 10euro…sapevatelo
> Ah Oscuro fighissimo effetto mashato black and white
> comunque li taglierò così View attachment 11535


Io ho buttato tutto e mi rifornisco in un negozio che vende solo prodotti per capelli. 
Shampoo senza siliconi e robe varie e maschera ristrutturante.
Ogni volta ne esco con 40 euri in meno. 
Bellissimo taglio! Lo avevo più o meno così... 
Ora mi sono fatta un caschetto frangettoso.


----------



## bettypage (23 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho buttato tutto e mi rifornisco in un negozio che vende solo prodotti per capelli.
> Shampoo senza siliconi e robe varie e maschera ristrutturante.
> Ogni volta ne esco con 40 euri in meno.
> Bellissimo taglio! Lo avevo più o meno così...
> Ora mi sono fatta un caschetto frangettoso.


Ora si chiama bob il caschetto ce l ho anchio ma senza frangetta. 
Ma leggevo che gli shampoo senza petrolati e siliconi e etc.. ci mettono un po' a far effetto, che sono poco schiumosi e i primi tempi hai la sensazione di averli sporchi. Dici che è un investimento che paga sul lungo periodo?


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ora si chiama bob il caschetto ce l ho anchio ma senza frangetta.
> Ma leggevo che gli shampoo senza petrolati e siliconi e etc.. ci mettono un po' a far effetto, che sono poco schiumosi e i primi tempi hai la sensazione di averli sporchi. Dici che è un investimento che paga sul lungo periodo?


Sì ci mettono un po'. 
Schiuma zero, effetto sporco e ingestibile per un periodo, ma il capello ne guadagna tantissimo. 
C'è un thread dove avevo postato i miei dopo mesi di NO SILICONE.
Uno spettacolo.
L'angolo della shampista.
Vedo se recupero la foto.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2016)

Io ora sono così 




vorrei arrivare a questa tonalità, se riesco


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con crescita a cazzo!:rotfl:Ho tutto nero tranne sti cazzo di capelli...che nascono neri,poi diventano bianchi,alcuni nascono neri e crescono neri,crescita a casso....che devo ancora capire poi perchè la barba nera e questi a cazzo..me paro morgan....e che cazzo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Hai I capelli anarchici!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con crescita a cazzo!:rotfl:Ho tutto nero tranne sti cazzo di capelli...che nascono neri,poi diventano bianchi,alcuni nascono neri e crescono neri,crescita a casso....che devo ancora capire poi perchè la barba nera e questi a cazzo..me paro morgan....e che cazzo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma dai il sale e pepe ..." Disordinato" va benissimo


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ora si chiama bob il caschetto ce l ho anchio ma senza frangetta.
> Ma leggevo che gli shampoo senza petrolati e siliconi e etc.. ci mettono un po' a far effetto, che sono poco schiumosi e i primi tempi hai la sensazione di averli sporchi. Dici che è un investimento che paga sul lungo periodo?


Ecco.
Questi sono i miei dopo trattamento senza siliconi.



Poi li avevo fatti così:



Ora sono tornata nera e ho ripreso a non usare siliconi da un paio di mesi...stanno cominciando a rivivere un po'.


----------



## bettypage (23 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ci mettono un po'.
> Schiuma zero, effetto sporco e ingestibile per un periodo, ma il capello ne guadagna tantissimo.
> C'è un thread dove avevo postato i miei dopo mesi di NO SILICONE.
> Uno spettacolo.
> ...


Vado a sbirciare il thread, io avevo letto il forum langolo di Lola e forse uno che si chiamava capelkidafata. 
Mi confermi però che x colorari solo l henne non fa danni?


----------



## bettypage (23 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ora sono così
> 
> View attachment 11540
> 
> ...


Ma è impercettibile fiammi:mexican:


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Vado a sbirciare il thread, io avevo letto il forum langolo di Lola e forse uno che si chiamava capelkidafata.
> Mi confermi però che x colorari solo l henne non fa danni?


Mi dicono che adesso esistono tinte che non decolorano e non rovinano più di tanto. 
Non so se sia vero.
Quando li ho fatti rossi a me li hanno decolorati completamente, non potevano fare cosa peggiore...


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ora sono così
> 
> View attachment 11540
> 
> ...


Bello Fiamma!
Io ho iniziato rosso così 






Poi sono passata a







E ora tornerei scura.....


----------



## bettypage (23 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi dicono che adesso esistono tinte che non decolorano e non rovinano più di tanto.
> Non so se sia vero.
> Quando li ho fatti rossi a me li hanno decolorati completamente, non potevano fare cosa peggiore...


E  lo so, la decolarizione toglie il pigmento, lo uccidi in pratica


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi dicono che adesso esistono tinte che non decolorano e non rovinano più di tanto.
> Non so se sia vero.
> Quando li ho fatti rossi a me li hanno decolorati completamente, non potevano fare cosa peggiore...


Si si confermo. Senza ammoniaca e senza nichel, io faccio quelle e i capelli stanno bene...sono morbidi...poi uso pure i prodotti buoni, ci investo un po' di soldini  anche perché lunghi li devo curare un botto


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Si si confermo. Senza ammoniaca e senza nichel, io faccio quelle e i capelli stanno bene...sono morbidi...poi uso pure i prodotti buoni, ci investo un po' di soldini  anche perché lunghi li devo curare un botto


Ecco...a me hanno versato ammoniaca pura sul cranio...
Dopo 5 minuti mi fumava la testa... 
Se andavo dai cinesi uscivo meglio!!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma è impercettibile fiammi:mexican:


No no si vede la differenza. 
comunque ho spaziato in quasi tutte le tonalità tranne biondo biondissimo che se no sembro una scopa, e nerissimi o nero /blue che come spiegato prima non ci azzeccano nulla con il mio carnato


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Bello Fiamma!
> Io ho iniziato rosso così
> 
> 
> ...


Belli tutte e due 
nel secondo c'è anche un po' di castano chiaro ? Molto luminosi entrambi, mi piace


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Belli tutte e due
> nel secondo c'è anche un po' di castano chiaro ? Molto luminosi entrambi, mi piace


Il secondo è un degradè che parte da rosso/castano tabacco alla radice e diventa rame sulle lunghezze...
Si belle tinte, senza ammoniaca e nichel, molto luminosi 
Oggi vediamo che succede :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Il secondo è un degradè che parte da rosso/castano tabacco alla radice e diventa rame sulle lunghezze...
> Si belle tinte, senza ammoniaca e nichel, molto luminosi
> Oggi vediamo che succede :up:


Oggi cambi colore ? Poi posta 
anche la mia parrucchiera non usa ammoniaca e nichel


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi cambi colore ? Poi posta
> anche la mia parrucchiera non usa ammoniaca e nichel


In pratica sono stata l'unica sfigata...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> In pratica sono stata l'unica sfigata...


qui da me oramai pochi saloni continuano a usarlo ...
e credo  i  cinesi ... Un mio collega ha voluto provare con loro ah ah son riusciti a scolorirgli pure il giubbotto di pelle ah ah ah ah


----------



## banshee (23 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi cambi colore ? Poi posta
> anche la mia parrucchiera non usa ammoniaca e nichel


Yes...! Oggi vorrei tornare scura, il rosso mi ha stancata...dopo posto 
Casomai admin deraglia in giochi e bellezza un 3d sui capelli!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2016)

*L'Angolo dello Sfogo*



bettypage ha detto:


> anche io fuxia ed effetto scopino del cesso assicurato. stopposi come paglia. Ad ogni modo leggevo che l unico modo per non rovinarli sarebbe l henné ma che chiaramente ha dei limiti come colori e in più il rosso non te lo levi più.
> Chiaramente se entri nel circuito dei prodotti giusti per i capelli dovresti buttare tutto quello che hai in casa e spendere un patrimonio. mi ero scaricata un app (Biotiful) che recensisce il prodotto con il codice a barra, tutti i prodotti da grande distribuzione hanno inc sbagliati. Ultima chicca poi, una persona che lavora nella cosmesi mi ha confessato che creme che paghi 200eurini hanno costi di produzione che non arrivano a 10euro…sapevatelo
> Ah Oscuro fighissimo effetto mashato black and white
> comunque li taglierò così View attachment 11535


Stupendi i tagli.
Per la colorazione ti dico la parola magica: Elumen
Costa di più ma puoi avere una chioma multicolore come la mia e mantenere dei capelli splendidi per morbidezza e forza. Over 40.


----------



## Spot (23 Aprile 2016)

Settimana prossima il cavolo, mi sono dimenticata che tempo per il parrucco non ne ho..


----------



## bettypage (23 Aprile 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stupendi i tagli.
> Per la colorazione ti dico la parola magica: Elumen
> Costa di più ma puoi avere una chioma multicolore come la mia e mantenere dei capelli splendidi per morbidezza e forza. Over 40.


Bene. Siete una fonte di info su tutti i fronti. Ti farò sapere gli esiti


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

@fiamma e spot: sono ancora rossa. abbiamo convenuto (cioè la mia parrucchiera ha deciso ) che è troppo presto per scurirmi, per carnagione e sole...

ho fatto un degradè più evidente. la foto è sfocata..


----------



## bettypage (26 Aprile 2016)

Volevo fatli cosi


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Volevo fatli cosi
> View attachment 11558


taglio e colore?? belli! sei liscia naturale?


----------



## bettypage (26 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> taglio e colore?? belli! sei liscia naturale?


colore, ma as usual la pettinatrice ha capito cippalippa...mi ha fatto meches ad minchiam e il taglio è più corto.
Ho capelli appena mossi, molto fini, lisciarli ci metto niente. Ad ogni modo vorrei tagliarli perchè si sono un po' rovinati ma mi dispiace
i tuoi sono molto belli


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> colore, ma as usual la pettinatrice ha capito cippalippa...mi ha fatto meches ad minchiam e il taglio è più corto.
> Ho capelli appena mossi, molto fini, lisciarli ci metto niente. Ad ogni modo vorrei tagliarli perchè si sono un po' rovinati ma mi dispiace
> i tuoi sono molto belli



grazie  erano un po' elettrici in quella foto perchè pioveva e sono sottili, si elettrizzano tempo zero.

vabbè come sempre le parrucchiere fanno di testa propria :rotfl::rotfl: ok quindi sono facilmente domabili..che col taglio corto sennò devi impazzirti....


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie  erano un po' elettrici in quella foto perchè pioveva e sono sottili, si elettrizzano tempo zero.
> 
> vabbè come sempre le parrucchiere fanno di testa propria :rotfl::rotfl: ok quindi sono facilmente domabili..*che col taglio corto sennò devi impazzirti....*


Io li rifaccio crescere per quel motivo...
Non vedo l'ora di poterli legare di nuovo...


----------



## bettypage (26 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io li rifaccio crescere per quel motivo...
> Non vedo l'ora di poterli legare di nuovo...


Si ma averli lunghi e tenerli legarli e come averli corti
A me sta tanto bene l effetto finto (diciamo finto) spettinato:mexican:


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Si ma averli lunghi e tenerli legarli e come averli corti
> A me sta tanto bene l effetto finto (diciamo finto) spettinato:mexican:


Eh no! Lunghi e legati sono gestibili, corti con un ciuffo di qua, un ciuffo di là, la frangia bombata anni 90 in un punto, oppure all'insù nell'altro, poi io c'ho i capelli che vanno tutti in un verso...nel senso che sia a destra che a sinistra vanno uguali.
Quindi da una parte li trovo piegati con le punte in dentro e dall'altra in fuori...come se avessi preso folate di vento...
Mi rapo a zero...


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no! Lunghi e legati sono gestibili, corti con un ciuffo di qua, un ciuffo di là, la frangia bombata anni 90 in un punto, oppure all'insù nell'altro, poi io c'ho i capelli che vanno tutti in un verso...nel senso che sia a destra che a sinistra vanno uguali.
> Quindi da una parte li trovo piegati con le punte in dentro e dall'altra in fuori...come se avessi preso folate di vento...
> Mi rapo a zero...


i tuoi capelli sono bellissimi.. lasciali fare come vogliono  tanto comandano loro!


----------



## bettypage (26 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no! Lunghi e legati sono gestibili, corti con un ciuffo di qua, un ciuffo di là, la frangia bombata anni 90 in un punto, oppure all'insù nell'altro, poi io c'ho i capelli che vanno tutti in un verso...nel senso che sia a destra che a sinistra vanno uguali.
> Quindi da una parte li trovo piegati con le punte in dentro e dall'altra in fuori...come se avessi preso folate di vento...
> Mi rapo a zero...


Per me d oggi in avanti sarai Nicka figlia del vento:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> i tuoi capelli sono bellissimi.. lasciali fare come vogliono  tanto comandano loro!


Sono vittima dei miei capelli...


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Per me d oggi in avanti sarai Nicka figlia del vento:rotfl:


Messa così fa pure un poco Pocahontas...
Che almeno lei c'aveva i capelli dritti!!!


----------



## bettypage (26 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono vittima dei miei capelli...


Ti serve un terapeuta cazzo


----------



## Nicka (26 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ti serve un terapeuta cazzo


Hai ragione...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> i tuoi capelli sono bellissimi.. lasciali fare come vogliono  tanto comandano loro!


Ah proposito sei tornata castana, poi ?


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah proposito sei tornata castana, poi ?


Nu!! Ti ho postato foto sopra (o pagina prima non vedo dal cell)  sono ancora redhead!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Nu!! Ti ho postato foto sopra (o pagina prima non vedo dal cell)  sono ancora redhead!


Ah Ok, cambiato idea ?


----------



## banshee (26 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah Ok, cambiato idea ?


Ehm più che altro parrucchiera anarchica :carneval: mi ha consigliato di aspettare l abbronzatura per scurire..


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> @fiamma e spot: sono ancora rossa. abbiamo convenuto (cioè la mia parrucchiera ha deciso ) che è troppo presto per scurirmi, per carnagione e sole...
> 
> ho fatto un degradè più evidente. la foto è sfocata..
> 
> View attachment 11557


Molto bello , na sono lisci naturali ? ( invidiaaaaaaa)


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

Trovato quello che sarà il mio taglio questo sabato.


----------



## bettypage (4 Maggio 2016)

Ma santamariavergine taglio e piega 45eurini mi sembra un tantino troppo


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma santamariavergine taglio e piega 45eurini mi sembra un tantino troppo


Ma da chi vai?


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Trovato quello che sarà il mio taglio questo sabato.


Bellissimo! Mi piace!!
A me stanno quasi arrivando alle spalle...aiuto.


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Trovato quello che sarà il mio taglio questo sabato.


figherrima!


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma santamariavergine taglio e piega 45eurini mi sembra un tantino troppo


Io ho trovato un indiano che me li fa per 8 euro, si lo so sono un pezzente.


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bellissimo! Mi piace!!
> A me stanno quasi arrivando alle spalle...aiuto.





banshee ha detto:


> figherrima!


Non vedo l'ora 
Anche perchè al momento ho una massa di capelli gonfi in testa che sembra uno zuccotto.
E ovviamente vado di colore

Nickuzza, te li fai crescere?


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non vedo l'ora
> Anche perchè al momento ho una massa di capelli gonfi in testa che sembra uno zuccotto.
> *E ovviamente vado di colore
> *
> Nickuzza, te li fai crescere?


eeeh mo vogliamo sapere...ma andiamo sull'angolo dei capelli!!


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non vedo l'ora
> Anche perchè al momento ho una massa di capelli gonfi in testa che sembra uno zuccotto.
> E ovviamente vado di colore
> 
> Nickuzza, te li fai crescere?


Sì, mi sono rotta di pagare già un mutuo e una rata a parte solo per i capelli ogni volta che devo spuntarli per tenere il corto...
Se vedessi i miei in questo momento sarebbe da spavento...:unhappy:

Una roba simile...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io ho trovato un indiano che me li fa per 8 euro, si lo so sono un pezzente.


:rotfl: ma che ti mette una scodella in testa e taglia paro paro in corrispondenza dei bordi?


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io ho trovato un indiano che me li fa per 8 euro, si lo so sono un pezzente.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: falcoruccio sei il peggio


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eeeh mo vogliamo sapere...ma andiamo sull'angolo dei capelli!!


In effetti facciamo un angolo dei capelli.
Comunque fotizzerò


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

aggià esiste! :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: falcoruccio sei il peggio


Lascia perde, almeno lui ci butta solo 8 euri.
Io per farmi sfregiare spendo quasi il doppio...

Sapessi che cosa non è stato capace di combinarmi stavolta...hai presente genitori in blue jeans? 
Ecco, il tipo nella foto mi ha rubato il parrucchino: 




Con quei cosetti dietro che nun se possono guardà: me li sono strappati con le mie mani appena tornato a casa!


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: ma che ti mette una scodella in testa e taglia paro paro in corrispondenza dei bordi?





banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: falcoruccio sei il peggio



Prima andavo da una cinese che li faceva a 10 ma volevo osare di puù e ho trovato l'indiano a 8. Ma mi dicono che a Novoli (quartiere di Firenze non propriamente residenziale) c'è un cinese che li fa a 5. Devo trovarlo :rotfl:

Ma il fatto è che io li raso a zero con la macchinetta. Non c'è estro artistico o impegno da parte del parrucchiere. Solo 2 minuti di zzzzzzzzzzz e via tutto. Poi dopo qualche mese ricrescono e via di nuovo di macchinetta


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Lascia perde, almeno lui ci butta solo 8 euri.
> Io per farmi sfregiare spendo quasi il doppio...
> 
> Sapessi che cosa non è stato capace di combinarmi stavolta...hai presente genitori in blue jeans?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: oddio moroooo!! Kirk Cameron style..dai però fa molto back to the 90'!


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: oddio moroooo!! Kirk Cameron style..dai però fa molto back to the 90'!


I miei primi sogni bagnati erano su Kirk Cameron.
Porca puttana.


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> aggià esiste! :rotfl:


sìììì! scriviamo qui!

allora la mia amica make up artist/look creator e chi più ne ha più ne metta mi suggerisce di schiarirmi. dice che sto meglio chiara (secondo lei) per carnagione e quant'altro.

mo, io bionda paro polacca :rotfl::rotfl: sul serio. troppo bianca. pensavo però un effetto degradè (no shatush per carità deddio) che parte dal castano e arriva sul dorato....che dite? na merda?


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Prima andavo da una cinese che li faceva a 10 ma volevo osare di puù e ho trovato l'indiano a 8. Ma mi dicono che a Novoli (quartiere di Firenze non propriamente residenziale) c'è un cinese che li fa a 5. Devo trovarlo :rotfl:
> 
> Ma il fatto è che io li raso a zero con la macchinetta. Non c'è estro artistico o impegno da parte del parrucchiere. Solo 2 minuti di zzzzzzzzzzz e via tutto. Poi dopo qualche mese ricrescono e via di nuovo di macchinetta


ma comprai la macchinetta...no? il boss ha il tuo stesso taglio, rasato a zero, fa da sè con macchinetta....


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Lascia perde, almeno lui ci butta solo 8 euri.
> Io per farmi sfregiare spendo quasi il doppio...
> 
> Sapessi che cosa non è stato capace di combinarmi stavolta...hai presente genitori in blue jeans? IL
> ...


Sei un ragazzino!!!


----------



## Falcor (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma comprai la macchinetta...no? il boss ha il tuo stesso taglio, rasato a zero, fa da sè con macchinetta....


Ma da solo non saprei tagliarli, una volta me li tagliò una amica ma mi feci malissimo perché la macchinetta non era proprio professionale. Poi io li taglio massimo 3 volte all'anno, per 8 son 24 euro 

Una macchinetta decente, non ovviamente quelle che si trovano nei negozi che fanno schifo, costa oltre i 60 euro. Ci metto 3 anni a rientrare della spesa :rotfl:

Comunque non li faccio proprio a zero. Avendo la barba odio il barbone sotto e il rasato sopra


----------



## Ross (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> I miei primi sogni bagnati erano su Kirk Cameron.
> Porca puttana.


Guarda Nicka...mi basta cotonare i capelli un pò, indossare un paio di straccali bianchi e un sorriso da ebete. UGUALE circa quasi IDENTICO.

Passo per le 20.00? :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (4 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma da solo non saprei tagliarli, una volta me li tagliò una amica ma mi feci malissimo perché la macchinetta non era proprio professionale. Poi io li taglio massimo 3 volte all'anno, per 8 son 24 euro
> 
> Una macchinetta decente, non ovviamente quelle che si trovano nei negozi che fanno schifo, costa oltre i 60 euro. Ci metto 3 anni a rientrare della spesa :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque non li faccio proprio a zero. Avendo la barba odio il barbone sotto e il rasato sopra


Ho fatto la boccia con macchinetta per anni...comodissimo!
Ora mi è presa così, vado a perder tempo dal barbiere, così poi ho qualcuno con cui prendermela se la mia faccia fa cagare.


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma da solo non saprei tagliarli, una volta me li tagliò una amica ma mi feci malissimo perché la macchinetta non era proprio professionale. Poi io li taglio massimo 3 volte all'anno, per 8 son 24 euro
> 
> Una macchinetta decente, non ovviamente quelle che si trovano nei negozi che fanno schifo, costa oltre i 60 euro. Ci metto 3 anni a rientrare della spesa :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque non li faccio proprio a zero. Avendo la barba odio il barbone sotto e il rasato sopra



non fa una piega :rotfl::rotfl:

il mio lui è così......boccia a zero e barba  anche se ora porta il pizzetto più che la barba...


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Guarda Nicka...mi basta cotonare i capelli un pò, indossare un paio di straccali bianchi e un sorriso da ebete. UGUALE circa quasi IDENTICO.
> 
> Passo per le 20.00? :rotfl:


Erano i primi sogni...
Direi che di acqua sotto i ponti ne è passata!
Al massimo ti do un bacino in fronte! :carneval:
Per tenerezza!


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sìììì! scriviamo qui!
> 
> allora la mia amica make up artist/look creator e chi più ne ha più ne metta mi suggerisce di schiarirmi. dice che sto meglio chiara (secondo lei) per carnagione e quant'altro.
> 
> mo, io bionda paro polacca :rotfl::rotfl: sul serio. troppo bianca. pensavo però un effetto degradè (no shatush per carità deddio) che parte dal castano e arriva sul dorato....che dite? na merda?


Eppure tu hai dei bellissimi colori che ti stanno daddio.
Boh.
Sarò io che sono fan dello scuro.

Guarda, lo shatush non ti permettere proprio.
Il degrdè se lei è brava può uscire carino, ma (e forse sto per di na cazzata) a me piacciono più le tonalità tendenti al cenere che il dorato. Purtroppo non riesco a trovare una foto


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

Io lo shatush l'ho fatto tempo fa...:unhappy:

Ma perchè faccio cazzate?


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io lo shatush l'ho fatto tempo fa...:unhappy:
> 
> Ma perchè faccio cazzate?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Te vuoi male


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Te vuoi male


Devo vedere se ritrovo la foto...


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Eppure tu hai dei bellissimi colori che ti stanno daddio.
> Boh.
> Sarò io che sono fan dello scuro.
> 
> ...


ma dici da rossa o da mora mi stanno bene? 

pure io sono fan dello scuro, infatti volevo tornare castana scura, cioccolato.. io sono castana cenere di natura  impossibile per ora tornarci che per smontare il rosso, un macello.

pensavamo a una cosa così:


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io lo shatush l'ho fatto tempo fa...:unhappy:
> 
> Ma perchè faccio cazzate?





Spot ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Te vuoi male


quoto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se ritrovi foto facci vedere!!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Erano i primi sogni...
> Direi che di acqua sotto i ponti ne è passata!
> Al massimo ti do un bacino in fronte! :carneval:
> Per tenerezza!


Ci vuole stile anche a dare il 2 di picche


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci vuole stile anche a dare il 2 di picche


Secondo te è stile il mio!? 
O sbagliai in qualcosa!?


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma dici da rossa o da mora mi stanno bene?
> 
> pure io sono fan dello scuro, infatti volevo tornare castana scura, cioccolato.. io sono castana cenere di natura  impossibile per ora tornarci che per smontare il rosso, un macello.
> 
> ...


Mi piacevi sia rossa che mora.. ma per i tuoi occhi più mora in realtà.
Così sì, comunque, carino :up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo te è stile il mio!?
> O sbagliai in qualcosa!?


Hai da insegnare in quanto a stile


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mi piacevi sia rossa che mora.. ma per i tuoi occhi più mora in realtà.
> Così sì, comunque, carino :up:


pure io mi piaccio più mora.

molto di più.

infatti mi sa proprio che niente pasticci, mi rifaccio cioccolato, così:


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> pure io mi piaccio più mora.
> 
> molto di più.
> 
> ...


E io te l'approverei totalmente, altrochè


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> pure io mi piaccio più mora.
> 
> molto di più.
> 
> ...


Ma poi la rifacciamo la foto come quella dove siamo tutte e due rosse con la corona!? :carneval:
Stavolta tutte e due dame nere!!! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> E io te l'approverei totalmente, altrochè


ma sì ma cioè io mi devo piacere...no che "ti starebbe bene chiaro" chiara non mi piaccio 


Nicka ha detto:


> Ma poi la rifacciamo la foto come quella dove siamo tutte e due rosse con la corona!? :carneval:
> Stavolta tutte e due dame nere!!! :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: oddio sì!! la foto con la corona! però stavolta pure lo scettro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma dici da rossa o da mora mi stanno bene?
> 
> pure io sono fan dello scuro, infatti volevo tornare castana scura, cioccolato.. io sono castana cenere di natura  impossibile per ora tornarci che per smontare il rosso, un macello.
> 
> ...


No per carità


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No per carità


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: già cambiato idea...

mora tutta la vita  anche perchè non mi ci vedo proprio con i capelli da fatina chiari chiari


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai da insegnare in quanto a stile


Ho imparato dai migliori...:unhappy:

:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> se ritrovi foto facci vedere!!


Ehm. Ero giovane.


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm. Ero giovane.
> 
> View attachment 11591



guarda che capelli :facepalm: e lei li taglia capito? chi c'ha il pane non c'ha i denti, mai.

:blank:


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda che capelli :facepalm: e lei li taglia capito? chi c'ha il pane non c'ha i denti, mai.
> 
> :blank:


Quoto.
Almeno i miei lunghi facevano schifo al kaiser e basta


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda che capelli :facepalm: e lei li taglia capito? chi c'ha il pane non c'ha i denti, mai.
> 
> :blank:




Pensa quando l'ho detto alla parrucchiera. RASA!
S'è presa un colpo...


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Almeno i miei lunghi facevano schifo al kaiser e basta


no guarda, veramente no schiaffo alla miseria.


Nicka ha detto:


> Pensa quando l'ho detto alla parrucchiera. RASA!
> S'è presa un colpo...


rasa :facepalm: io metto le extension capito per avere massa e lei si rasa :facepalm: bannatemi.


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no guarda, veramente no schiaffo alla miseria.
> 
> 
> rasa :facepalm: io metto le extension capito per avere massa e lei si rasa :facepalm: bannatemi.


Ehm...se ti dico che erano scalati e sfoltiti?
Mi odi?


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm...se ti dico che erano scalati e sfoltiti?
> Mi odi?


lo so bene. le ho viste le foto tue coi capelloni. disgraziata!

:blank:


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so bene. le ho viste le foto tue coi capelloni. disgraziata!
> 
> :blank:


Guarda che sono ingestibili...:unhappy:


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che sono ingestibili...:unhappy:


bello.....massa di capelli indomabile...mossi.....tanti..folti...

disgraziata (2) :blank:

mo rimetto le extension :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> bello.....massa di capelli indomabile...mossi.....tanti..folti...
> 
> disgraziata (2) :blank:
> 
> mo rimetto le extension :singleeye:


E io mi raso! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E io mi raso! :rotfl:


te meno se te rasi  lasciali crescereeeeeeee (cuore cuore)


----------



## bettypage (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma da chi vai?


Edward mani di forbice


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Edward mani di forbice


E ci credo che spendi!!! 
Vai dai Vips!!!!


----------



## bettypage (4 Maggio 2016)

*Ì*



Nicka ha detto:


> E ci credo che spendi!!!
> Vai dai Vips!!!!


Massì crepi l avarizia!
Mi han detto tutti wow


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Massì crepi l avarizia!
> Mi han detto tutti wow


Come li hai fatti?


----------



## bettypage (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Come li hai fatti?


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> View attachment 11596
> View attachment 11597


Wow!!! 
Siamo in parecchie col corto!


----------



## bettypage (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Wow!!!
> Siamo in parecchie col corto!


Ho avuto un forte momento di tristezza dopo il taglio...


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ho avuto un forte momento di tristezza dopo il taglio...


Hai visto i miei?
Io da quel taglio li ho rasati...che devo dire?


----------



## bettypage (4 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai visto i miei?
> Io da quel taglio li ho rasati...che devo dire?


E maa io sempre portato i capelli corti è da un paio d'anni che cercavo di farli crescere e tagliarli è stata una sconfitta:mexican: belli corposi tuoi i miei sono sottili non tengono la lunghezza


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E maa io sempre portato i capelli corti è da un paio d'anni che cercavo di farli crescere e tagliarli è stata una sconfitta:mexican: belli corposi tuoi i miei sono sottili non tengono la lunghezza


I miei non tengono né il corto né il lungo né lo sfoltito né il naturale...
Mi metto una parrucca.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Maggio 2016)

My hair today


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> My hair today


Io ti amo!!


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> My hair today



Wanderful!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> My hair today


Belli e bravi il parrucchiere


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Belli e bravi il parrucchiere


Solo io becco una deficiente che mi brucia i miei poveri pelazzi da testa...


----------



## Spot (5 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> My hair today



Che spettacolo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> My hair today





Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti amo!!


purio!! stupendi amò. :up:


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Che spettacolo!!!!!!!!!!!


non t'aregge a farteli tipo così......


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo io becco una deficiente che mi brucia i miei poveri pelazzi da testa...



così impari a tagliarli. rasa........disgraziata (e 3).:blank:


----------



## Spot (5 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non t'aregge a farteli tipo così......


Mi sa di no :rotfl:
Anche se prima o poi un blu sfumato in quella maniera me lo devo provà (magari quando avrò cambiato ambiente di lavoro :facepalm


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> così impari a tagliarli. rasa........disgraziata (e 3).:blank:


Ahhhhhh!!! Dici che è una punizione divina?!


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ahhhhhh!!! Dici che è una punizione divina?!


si.

:ar:


----------



## Eliade (5 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Vabbè. Settimana iniziata e finita storta.
> Ma ci sta.
> Le cose in fondo avevano una parvenza di chance di andare un po' meglio. Invece no.
> E poi mi rode, mi rode, mi rode
> ...


 Ogni tanto rode un po' a tutti.
A me rode a cadenza di 20 giorni circa... :condom:


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION]

Visto? Me li approvi tu, e poi i miei capelli piacciono a tutti


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ogni tanto rode un po' a tutti.
> A me rode a cadenza di 20 giorni circa... :condom:


Col ciclo soprattutto :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> @_banshee_
> 
> Visto? Me li approvi tu, e poi i miei capelli piacciono a tutti


sono fighissimi e ti stanno benerrimo-  anche se te staresti bene pure calva   - ma li hai postati qui? o no?


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono fighissimi e ti stanno benerrimo-  anche se te staresti bene pure calva   - ma li hai postati qui? o no?


No... non appena mi riesco a fare una foto con la faccia censurata li posto


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No... non appena mi riesco a fare una foto con la faccia censurata li posto


perchè è brutta?


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè è brutta?


maddechè   magari per la praivasi


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> No... non appena mi riesco a fare una foto con la faccia censurata li posto


aspettiamo...secondo me a [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] piaceranno un sacco!

i miei sono arancioni  qualche lavaggio e un po' di cloro e oplà 

torno mora prima di subito credo!


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> maddechè   magari per la praivasi


allora è giustificata


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> aspettiamo...secondo me a @_Nicka_ piaceranno un sacco!
> 
> i miei sono arancioni  qualche lavaggio e un po' di cloro e oplà
> 
> torno mora prima di subito credo!


Attendo pazientemente.
Vi faccio vedere i miei in ricrescita selvaggia...con una censura del menga...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Attendo pazientemente.
> Vi faccio vedere i miei in ricrescita selvaggia...con una censura del menga...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 11623



che bella censura :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: oddio me sto a tajà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque ora per cortesia li fai crescere? :mexican:


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> che bella censura :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: oddio me sto a tajà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> comunque ora per cortesia li fai crescere? :mexican:


Potrei andare a insegnare robe tipo fotosciop!!!! :carneval:

PS: li faccio crescere li faccio crescere...


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Potrei andare a insegnare robe tipo fotosciop!!!! :carneval:
> 
> PS: li faccio crescere li faccio crescere...


brava  ci siamo capite


----------



## Spot (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Attendo pazientemente.
> Vi faccio vedere i miei in ricrescita selvaggia...con una censura del menga...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 11623


:mexican:
Io la trovo eccitante questa censura


----------



## Eliade (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Col ciclo soprattutto :rotfl:


Oggi rode proprio....:incazzato::voodoo:


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oggi rode proprio....:incazzato::voodoo:


Ragazze se ricordate si è iniziato così con semplici foto poi qualcuna, altro che capelli a mostrato, e li è successo il putiferio


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :mexican:
> Io la trovo eccitante questa censura


In effetti poteva farla meglio...



Spoiler


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> In effetti poteva farla meglio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scema :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ragazze se ricordate si è iniziato così con semplici foto poi qualcuna, altro che capelli a mostrato, e li è successo il putiferio


ma tu che fai qui? qui si parla di capelli e belletti per femminuccIe


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> scema :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval:

Voglio il ban...


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> Voglio il ban...


al massimo LA ban, ma già mi hai, bella nickuzza mia, miao! :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> al massimo LA ban, ma già mi hai, bella nickuzza mia, miao! :carneval:


Tra LA Ban, LA Spot e dulcis in fundo LA Betty (new entry nel mio corazon, tvucdb, ndo stai?! Ti sei persa Barbarè!!!) ho deciso che mi do alla gnagna...

Vabbè, non disdegnavo IL Ban, LO Spot e IL Betto...ma si fa quel che si può! Ci si arrangia...


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tra LA Ban, LA Spot e dulcis in fundo LA Betty (new entry nel mio corazon, tvucdb, ndo stai?! Ti sei persa Barbarè!!!) ho deciso che mi do alla gnagna...
> 
> Vabbè, non disdegnavo* IL Ban,* LO Spot e IL Betto...ma si fa quel che si può! Ci si arrangia...


il ban è meglio di no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi ci lasci sole solette!


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> il ban è meglio di no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi ci lasci sole solette!


Vuoi mettere la violenza di essere sbattuta fuori senza garbo!?
Boh...a me mi (!) ispira!!!


----------



## bettypage (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tra LA Ban, LA Spot e dulcis in fundo LA Betty (new entry nel mio corazon, tvucdb, ndo stai?! Ti sei persa Barbarè!!!) ho deciso che mi do alla gnagna...
> 
> Vabbè, non disdegnavo IL Ban, LO Spot e IL Betto...ma si fa quel che si può! Ci si arrangia...


Last but not least remember e comportati bene che anche se non mi vedi ti leggo tvucdbf


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Last but not least remember e comportati bene che anche se non mi vedi ti leggo tvucdbf


Ma io ti voglio vedere!!!! :inlove:
Non farmi soffrire accussì!!! :inlove: 
Ma la F finale sta per "forevah"!?


----------



## bettypage (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io ti voglio vedere!!!! :inlove:
> Non farmi soffrire accussì!!! :inlove:
> Ma la F finale sta per "forevah"!?


Forevah my love. E questo è vero amore.
E mi sto un po' disintossicando che a furia di leggere il forum cado in tentazione di nuovo


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Forevah my love. E questo è vero amore.
> E mi sto un po' disintossicando che a furia di leggere il forum cado in tentazione di nuovo


Che tentazione?! :inlove:
Dillo a Nickuccia tua!!! :inlove:


----------



## bettypage (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che tentazione?! :inlove:
> Dillo a Nickuccia tua!!! :inlove:


Solito fantasmino del passato che fa capolino:


----------



## Spot (12 Maggio 2016)

Eccoli!

Le foto fanno un po' schifio, ma odio i selfie. 



Spoiler



1.



2.

Qua stavano già molto più mosci (e zozzi )


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Eccoli!
> 
> Le foto fanno un po' schifio, ma odio i selfie.
> 
> ...


Bellissimi!!!!!
Ho sempre sognato di farli così, ma alla fine ho sempre deciso per un ciuffo più lungo perché sembro troppo un uomo...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Eccoli!
> 
> Le foto fanno un po' schifio, ma odio i selfie.
> 
> ...


bel taglio :up:


----------



## Spot (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bellissimi!!!!!
> Ho sempre sognato di farli così, ma alla fine ho sempre deciso per un ciuffo più lungo perché sembro troppo un uomo...


Io SONO un uomo


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Solito fantasmino del passato che fa capolino:


Ahhhhhh i fantasmini!!!!
Li uso anche io a volte, sono comodi... 
Ehm...forse parlavi di altri fantasmi!!!
E chi non ne ha?! Di quelli simpatici, di quelli antipatici, io ne ho alcuni che prenderei malamente a sberle per farci pace subito dopo...di quelli con cui farei una chiacchierata...di quelli che se si ripresentano tuoni fulmini e saette e quindi paurissima!!!
I fantasmi a me fanno simpatia...a volte!


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io SONO un uomo


Eccccheccazzo proprio!!!!!
Me lo dici così????? Ma non si fa!!!


----------



## Spot (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eccccheccazzo proprio!!!!!
> Me lo dici così????? Ma non si fa!!!


Volevo che ti accorgessi di me per le mie qualità, non perchè potenzialmente penemunit*


----------



## bettypage (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> In effetti poteva farla meglio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comunque in questa foto hai proprio una faccia di c**** 

i fantasmini a me non stanno simpatici devo ammazzarli 

spot bel taglio e soprattutto comodissimo ormai io in 5 minuti ho i capelli in piega


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Volevo che ti accorgessi di me per le mie qualità, non perchè potenzialmente penemunit*


E mi sono accorta!!!


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Comunque in questa foto hai proprio una faccia di c****
> 
> i fantasmini a me non stanno simpatici devo ammazzarli
> 
> spot bel taglio e soprattutto comodissimo ormai io in 5 minuti ho i capelli in piega


Ma no non ammazzarli!!!


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

E comunque ho una faccia di cazzo simpatica!!!


----------



## bettypage (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no non ammazzarli!!!


Devo mantenere contatti con l ex amico,quel amico?


----------



## bettypage (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E comunque ho una faccia di cazzo simpatica!!!


Anche bella


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io SONO un uomo


Ecco perché andavamo così d'accordo... :facepalm:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Eccoli!
> 
> Le foto fanno un po' schifio, ma odio i selfie.
> 
> ...


rinnovo i miei complimenti  ti sta benissimo!!

sono ancora rossi?


----------



## Spot (12 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Anche bella


Vero! 


Ross ha detto:


> Ecco perché andavamo così d'accordo... :facepalm:


Ognuno ha i suoi difettucci... rimango il/la tua/o cuginotta/o preferita però, vero? 



banshee ha detto:


> rinnovo i miei complimenti  ti sta benissimo!!
> 
> sono ancora rossi?


Sisi  Poi dipende dalla luce, al sole rosseggiano di più


----------



## Spot (12 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Comunque in questa foto hai proprio una faccia di c****
> 
> i fantasmini a me non stanno simpatici devo ammazzarli
> 
> spot bel taglio e soprattutto comodissimo ormai io in 5 minuti ho i capelli in piega


Infatti io li tengo così proprio per quel motivo


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Devo mantenere contatti con l ex amico,quel amico?


Io li manterrei...


----------



## Ross (12 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ognuno ha i suoi difettucci... rimango il/la tua/o cuginotta/o preferita però, vero?


Rimani indiscutibilmente la mia cuginetta preferita!


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Anche bella


Ma non si vede!!!!


----------



## bettypage (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io li manterrei...


Si eh?


----------



## bettypage (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non si vede!!!!


Quello che si vede è bello


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Quello che si vede è bello


Ti ringrazio...


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Si eh?


Be...alcuni fantasmi secondo me sono validi...perché ammazzarli completamente? Se non intralciano e stanno nel loro posto in un armadio o in cantina o in soffitta male non fanno! 
Poi non so, i miei non li ho mai ammazzati... Difficile farlo con un ectoplasma!


----------



## bettypage (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Be...alcuni fantasmi secondo me sono validi...perché ammazzarli completamente? Se non intralciano e stanno nel loro posto in un armadio o in cantina o in soffitta male non fanno!
> Poi non so, i miei non li ho mai ammazzati... Difficile farlo con un ectoplasma!


Infatti pensavo a loro


Spoiler


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Infatti pensavo a loro
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Sai che adesso esce quello con le acchiappafantasme?!?!?!
A me piacevano più gli uomini, ma sono curiosa di vedere che combinano!!!


----------



## bettypage (12 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai che adesso esce quello con le acchiappafantasme?!?!?!
> A me piacevano più gli uomini, ma sono curiosa di vedere che combinano!!!


A me piacciono ancora:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> A me piacciono ancora:rotfl:


Io sto passando alle donne!!!! Colpa tua!!!


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sto passando alle donne!!!! Colpa tua!!!


So' ggelosa mopperò.


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> So' ggelosa mopperò.


ci sono io!  smak smak

ps oggi c'ho una fratta in testa :rotfl: tra umidità etc sto conciata gipsy style


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ci sono io!  smak smak
> 
> ps oggi c'ho una fratta in testa :rotfl: tra umidità etc sto conciata gipsy style


Bella uguale 

Io ieri tornata dalla corsetta mi sono docciata, lavata i capelli, asciugata (nessuna cura per la messa in piega ovviamente, che tanto in disordine devono stare), truccata, vestita in 20 minuti... sossoddisfazioni


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> So' ggelosa mopperò.


Con betty c'è una torbida storia...
E poi tu mi hai detto di essere uomo! Troppo tardi Spot...


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Bella uguale
> 
> Io ieri tornata dalla corsetta mi sono docciata, lavata i capelli, asciugata (nessuna cura per la messa in piega ovviamente, che tanto in disordine devono stare), truccata, vestita in 20 minuti... sossoddisfazioni


mi sta venendo tanto la tentazione, sai...tra il taglio tuo e quello di [MENTION=3052]Chiara Matraini[/MENTION]....


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mi sta venendo tanto la tentazione, sai...tra il taglio tuo e quello di @_Chiara Matraini_....


Daiiiiiiiiiiii!
Prima di luglio. Ce ne giriamo per Roma semirasate!
Che poi col tuo viso secondo me ci stanno tutti.


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Daiiiiiiiiiiii!
> Prima di luglio. Ce ne giriamo per Roma semirasate!
> Che poi col tuo viso secondo me ci stanno tutti.


....tentatrice.....


io li adoro Rihanna style, cioè qualsiasi taglio corto fatto da Rihanna, tipo:


----------



## Spot (13 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ....tentatrice.....
> 
> 
> io li adoro Rihanna style, cioè qualsiasi taglio corto fatto da Rihanna, tipo:
> ...


Figherrima, piace anche a me.
E c'avevo pensato...avessi avuto la lunghezza.
Ma t'immagini come saresti sexy così?


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Figherrima, piace anche a me.
> E c'avevo pensato...avessi avuto la lunghezza.
> Ma t'immagini come saresti sexy così?


sorema i love you  ma mi manca il viso di rihanna (1) e il suo budget per parrucchiere a domicilio :carneval:

opterei per un disordinato, nel caso...ma non so se ho il coraggio


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mi sta venendo tanto la tentazione, sai...tra il taglio tuo e quello di [MENTION=3052]Chiara Matraini[/MENTION]....


Guai a te...


----------



## banshee (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guai a te...


tra un pochetto...

tu falli ricrescere! non li toccare!


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> tra un pochetto...
> 
> tu falli ricrescere! non li toccare!


Noneeeeeeee!!! Non li tocco più!


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Infatti pensavo a loro
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


E comunque...

[video=youtube;wvfbprMDU9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvfbprMDU9o[/video]


----------



## Eliade (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E comunque...
> 
> [video=youtube;wvfbprMDU9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvfbprMDU9o[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

MUORO!!!

Tra questo e la barbara  oggi MUORO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Devo lavorare merda....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> MUORO!!!
> 
> ...


No io lo voglio vedere!!!!


----------



## bettypage (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E comunque...
> 
> [video=youtube;wvfbprMDU9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvfbprMDU9o[/video]


:rotfl: comunque a stare a sentire te ...il fantasma me se magna


----------



## bettypage (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con betty c'è una torbida storia...
> E poi tu mi hai detto di essere uomo! Troppo tardi Spot...


Ma che torbida storia, io ci metto il cuore (tvucdbf)


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl: comunque a stare a sentire te ...il fantasma me se magna





bettypage ha detto:


> Ma che torbida storia, io ci metto il cuore (tvucdbf)


Ma come te se magna?!?!? 

E come non è torbida?!?! 
Cosa c'è di più torbido del cuuuuore?!?!?
(smack, tvucdb, vitamia, nonèsessomaammmmmmore)


----------



## bettypage (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma come te se magna?!?!?
> 
> E come non è torbida?!?!
> Cosa c'è di più torbido del cuuuuore?!?!?
> (smack, tvucdb, vitamia, nonèsessomaammmmmmore)


Guarda ci aprirei un thread ma sta storia della d Urso mi mette ansia sulla privacy..


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Guarda ci aprirei un thread ma sta storia della d Urso mi mette ansia sulla privacy..


Futtitinne della D'Urso...


----------



## bettypage (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Futtitinne della D'Urso...


Se ma non eri bolognese terùn..
Vabbè prima faccio danno e poi vengo a farmi fustigare qui per espiare il peccato


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Se ma non eri bolognese terùn..
> Vabbè prima faccio danno e poi vengo a farmi fustigare qui per espiare il peccato


No!!! Non fare danni!!!! Non si fa!!!!
E comunque sono bolognese con sangue terrone io...


----------



## bettypage (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No!!! Non fare danni!!!! Non si fa!!!!
> E comunque sono bolognese con sangue terrone io...


Nessun danno tortellino... per ora..scherzo...forse...che palle
Però a legger sempre di tradimenti la mente fa giochi strani. :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Nessun danno tortellino... per ora..scherzo...forse...che palle
> Però a legger sempre di tradimenti la mente fa giochi strani. :carneval:


Ma se leggi alla fine sono solo casini...


----------



## bettypage (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se leggi alla fine sono solo casini...


Si lo so, però mi faccio tante domande che con l ammmore c entrano poco.
due funerali in 3 giorni segnano 
Ad ogni modo siamo regine indiscusse del Ot


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Si lo so, però mi faccio tante domande che con l ammmore c entrano poco.
> due funerali in 3 giorni segnano
> Ad ogni modo siamo regine indiscusse del Ot


Puoi aprirlo un thread...
Altrimenti la messaggeria è aperta...

Ps: io adooooooro l'ot!!!

Pps: mi dispiace molto...


----------



## bettypage (13 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Puoi aprirlo un thread...
> Altrimenti la messaggeria è aperta...
> 
> Ps: io adooooooro l'ot!!!
> ...


Tesora che sei. Ci penso un attimo allora


----------



## Nicka (13 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Tesora che sei. Ci penso un attimo allora


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Giugno 2016)

Piastra Ghd, qualcuno si è lasciato tentare? Come vi trovate?


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2016)

Ciao

mi ritrovo con i capelli quasi crespi, per l'umidità. 
Ieri ho fatto un impacco d'olio con una banana per appesantirli ... 

Ha funzionato. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi ritrovo con i capelli quasi crespi, per l'umidità.
> Ieri ho fatto un impacco d'olio con una banana per appesantirli ...
> ...


Ciao sienne 
Dimmi dimmi come lo hai preparato? Mi interessa, grazie


----------



## ivanl (14 Giugno 2016)

immagino il profumo...:bleah:


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao sienne
> Dimmi dimmi come lo hai preparato? Mi interessa, grazie



Ciao

anche tu hai dei capelli bisbetici? Che iella con questo tempo ... :rotfl:


Ho preso una banana matura e un cucchiaio d'olio di mandorle (anche d'oliva, credo vada bene). 
Messo tutto in un mixer e poi via il tutto sulla testa ben coperto poi con foglie d'alluminio. 
Dopo un'ora ho lavato i capelli ... 



sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> immagino il profumo...:bleah:



Ciao

non deve mica fermentare in testa la banana :rotfl:


a me non puzzavano i capelli poi, a dire il vero. 
Peraltro, si può mettere qualche goccia di un'essenza se si vuole ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche tu hai dei capelli bisbetici? Che iella con questo tempo ... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Grazie provo !!!!!! Ciao


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche tu hai dei capelli bisbetici? Che iella con questo tempo ... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Bellissimo!!!!!:up:


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Piastra Ghd, qualcuno si è lasciato tentare? Come vi trovate?


Non uso piastre....ma ho visto ho po' i prezzi, direi che deve funzionare e deve anche farti il trovare bene per quei prezzi. :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Giugno 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non uso piastre....ma ho visto ho po' i prezzi, direi che deve funzionare e deve anche farti il trovare bene per quei prezzi. :rotfl:


Io l'ho acquistata la limited edition, però ancora non ho avuto modo di provarla... sono stata tentata con i primi caldi! :rotfl: ora è freddo!


----------



## Eliade (15 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io l'ho acquistata la limited edition, però ancora non ho avuto modo di provarla... sono stata tentata con i primi caldi! :rotfl: ora è freddo!


:rotfl::rotfl:
 Quasi mi aspetto che che si usi da sola con quei prezzi... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Quasi mi aspetto che che si usi da sola con quei prezzi... :rotfl::rotfl:


Per ora giace buona buona sulla mia scrivania :rotfl: magari prende vita e mi fa shampoo e piega le dò ancora più soldi!  :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (16 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Per ora giace buona buona sulla mia scrivania :rotfl: magari prende vita e mi fa shampoo e piega le dò ancora più soldi!  :rotfl:


Sarebbe un'ottima cosa!!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spot (25 Giugno 2016)

Boh.
MMononciossoldi, quindi il tatuaggio si va a farsi fottere aspettando tempi migliori. Che sto tirchia assai.
Comunque.
Quando avrò i soldi per gestire una tinta, mi faccio crescere di qualche cm la chioma e mi faccio nera.

Un giorno o l'altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Boh.
> MMononciossoldi, quindi il tatuaggio si va a farsi fottere aspettando tempi migliori. Che sto tirchia assai.
> Comunque.
> Quando avrò i soldi per gestire una tinta, mi faccio crescere di qualche cm la chioma e mi faccio nera.
> ...


Tu sei bellissima a prescindere, non dimenticarlo mai


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Boh.
> MMononciossoldi, quindi il tatuaggio si va a farsi fottere aspettando tempi migliori. Che sto tirchia assai.
> Comunque.
> Quando avrò i soldi per gestire una tinta, mi faccio crescere di qualche cm la chioma e mi faccio nera.
> ...


Qual'è il tuo colore?


----------



## Spot (26 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu sei bellissima a prescindere, non dimenticarlo mai


:inlove: 
Nient'altro che :inlove:


Scaredheart ha detto:


> Qual'è il tuo colore?


Castana 
Al momento un mogano strano :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2016)

Ciao [MENTION=4239]drusilla[/MENTION]

questa te la dedico ... mi sei venuta tu in mente, mentre me la hanno segnalata ... 

È troppo carina ... 


[video=youtube;D9CGJRhJr9U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9CGJRhJr9U[/video]


sienne


----------



## drusilla (25 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao [MENTION=4239]drusilla[/MENTION]
> 
> questa te la dedico ... mi sei venuta tu in mente, mentre me la hanno segnalata ...
> 
> ...


Tremenda! Pucciosa :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (29 Luglio 2016)

a proposito dei miei unici interessi, ovvero la cura del mio aspetto fisico.

oggi cambio capelly   credo farò un castano cioccolato scuro con effetti luce sul castano dorato.

amore [MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION] sto ancora aspettando le tue foto


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a proposito dei miei unici interessi, ovvero la cura del mio aspetto fisico.
> 
> oggi cambio capelly   credo farò un castano cioccolato scuro con effetti luce sul castano dorato.
> 
> amore @_Spot_ sto ancora aspettando le tue foto


qual è il tuo colore naturale?
io coi capelli le ho provate di tutte
ma quanto ero figa (nei limiti del possibile essendo un canterano)
quando mi ero fatta mora....


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a proposito dei miei unici interessi, ovvero la cura del mio aspetto fisico.
> 
> oggi cambio capelly   credo farò un castano cioccolato scuro con effetti luce sul castano dorato.
> 
> amore @_Spot_ sto ancora aspettando le tue foto


Ma perché tingerli?


----------



## Spot (29 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a proposito dei miei unici interessi, ovvero la cura del mio aspetto fisico.
> 
> oggi cambio capelly   credo farò un castano cioccolato scuro con effetti luce sul castano dorato.
> 
> amore @_Spot_ sto ancora aspettando le tue foto


Grande!!

Hai raggione bedduzza mia. Sta mattina sono di cessità atroce, sta sera mi do una sistematina e vado di scatto.
Ovviamente voglio vedere anche il tuo risultato


----------



## Spot (29 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché tingerli?


Perchè è divertente!


----------



## banshee (29 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> qual è il tuo colore naturale?
> io coi capelli le ho provate di tutte
> ma quanto ero figa (nei limiti del possibile essendo un canterano)
> quando mi ero fatta mora....


sono castana chiara....pure io ne ho provate di ogni, sono stata bionda, platino, mora, nero corvino, rossa fuoco, rosso rame..

ora ho fatto castano sopra al rame... vorrei cercare di tornare al mio senza rasarmi  quindi sfiammo col castano scuro il rosso...



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché tingerli?


vedi sopra.
ho cambiato colore più volte e ora devo per forza colorarli, sennò ho il bicolor


----------



## banshee (29 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Grande!!
> 
> Hai raggione bedduzza mia. Sta mattina sono di cessità atroce, sta sera mi do una sistematina e vado di scatto.
> Ovviamente voglio vedere anche il tuo risultato


si certo, tu cessa. come no :blank:

ovviamente  ti uazzappo il mio e attendo il tuo...

speriamo bene! provo uno nuovo. non c'ho pace co sti capelly


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono castana chiara....pure io ne ho provate di ogni, sono stata bionda, platino, mora, nero corvino, rossa fuoco, rosso rame..
> 
> ora ho fatto castano sopra al rame... vorrei cercare di tornare al mio senza rasarmi  quindi sfiammo col castano scuro il rosso...


a me il mio parrucchiere (figo)
spaccia il colore dei miei capelli per biondo scuro
ma anche io li ho provati tutti
avevo trovato tanti anni fa, quando ero giovane
il rosso beaujolais.... bello da morire
costava un botto e ogni 15 giorni lo dovevo rifare
mi sono fatta bionda, mora, castano scuro
meches bionde e bicolore....
un giorno grazie alle mani fatate di mia sorella
mi sono trovata i capelli a strati.... rossi... biondi... arancioni... rosa.... 

cmq le parrucchiere hanno dei prodotti che stingono senza sciupare il capello


----------



## Spot (29 Luglio 2016)

Ma una domanda a voi esperte: può un gel per capelli andare a male?
Sta mattina il mio odorava strano.


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma una domanda a voi esperte: può un gel per capelli andare a male?
> Sta mattina il mio odorava strano.


beh loro la scadenza la mettono
dipende, se è composto da prodotti naturali potrebbe anche


----------



## banshee (29 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma una domanda a voi esperte: può un gel per capelli andare a male?
> Sta mattina il mio odorava strano.


sì come no. avoglia. anche la spuma, la cera e l'olio.

caldo e forse chiuso male...?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Perchè è divertente!





banshee ha detto:


> sono castana chiara....pure io ne ho provate di ogni, sono stata bionda, platino, mora, nero corvino, rossa fuoco, rosso rame..
> 
> ora ho fatto castano sopra al rame... vorrei cercare di tornare al mio senza rasarmi  quindi sfiammo col castano scuro il rosso...
> 
> ...


Io capisco perché da giovane l'ho fatto anch'io. Si gioca un po'. Però una cosa costante per me rovina i capelli.
Poi (e non è passata una settimana :carneval ricordo ancora come mi sono vista bella quando sono tornata del mio colore.

Generalmente scopro che quelle che si tingono hanno un naturale colore castano chiaro stupendo.
Alcune ci guadagnano enormemente facendosi bionde  ( basti vedere Sienna Miller o Naomi Watts) ma moltissime no.


----------



## banshee (29 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io capisco perché da giovane l'ho fatto anch'io. Si gioca un po'. Però una cosa costante per me rovina i capelli.
> Poi (e non è passata una settimana :carneval ricordo ancora come mi sono vista bella quando sono tornata del mio colore.
> 
> Generalmente scopro che quelle che si tingono hanno un naturale colore castano chiaro stupendo.
> Alcune ci guadagnano enormemente facendosi bionde  ( basti vedere Sienna Miller o Naomi Watts) ma moltissime no.



bionda mi sono fatta a 18 anni tipo e stavo malissimo. ma era la fase minchiona, sperimentavo.

sto bene scura..come sto col mio manco me lo ricordo più


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> bionda mi sono fatta a 18 anni tipo e stavo malissimo. ma era la fase minchiona, sperimentavo.
> 
> sto bene scura..come sto col mio manco me lo ricordo più


io mi feci bionda a 16 anni
ero più cesso del solito
ma per il matrimonio mi ero schiarita
mi ero lampadata (anche se dalla foto nn si direbbe)
e nn facevo così schifo


----------



## banshee (29 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io mi feci bionda a 16 anni
> ero più cesso del solito
> ma per il matrimonio mi ero schiarita
> mi ero lampadata (anche se dalla foto nn si direbbe)
> e nn facevo così schifo


mi piace il colore che hai nella foto...non si capisce perché c'è l'acconciatura ma è tutto biondo o hai fatto colpi di sole..?


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mi piace il colore che hai nella foto...non si capisce perché c'è l'acconciatura ma è tutto biondo o hai fatto colpi di sole..?


la base è la mia
avevo delle meches e fatto un tonalizzante il giorno prima
non mi sono voluta stravolgere
l'ultima vera tinta l'ho fatta tipo 10 anni fa 
quando avrò i capelli bianchi ci penserò


----------



## Spot (29 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> beh loro la scadenza la mettono
> dipende, se è composto da prodotti naturali potrebbe anche





banshee ha detto:


> sì come no. avoglia. anche la spuma, la cera e l'olio.
> 
> caldo e forse chiuso male...?


E mi sa chiuso male e caldo.
Vabbè. Cestinare.


----------



## Nicka (29 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> bionda mi sono fatta a 18 anni tipo e stavo malissimo. ma era la fase minchiona, sperimentavo.
> 
> sto bene scura..come sto col mio manco me lo ricordo più


Io parevo un travone.
Ora me ne resto del mio e arrivederci!


----------



## ivanl (29 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sì come no. avoglia. anche la spuma, la cera e l'olio.
> 
> caldo e forse chiuso male...?


dici che la boccetta di gel che ho trovato nel mio armadietto e che credo di aver usato l'ultima volta attorno ai 20 anni, la devo buttare?
In effetti, la dovrei buttare comunque, per mancanza di materia prima su cui applicarla...
Idem la bottiglia di profumo Armani regalatami alla laurea da mia zia?


----------



## banshee (29 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> dici che la boccetta di gel che ho trovato nel mio armadietto e che credo di aver usato l'ultima volta attorno ai 20 anni, la devo buttare?
> In effetti, la dovrei buttare comunque, per mancanza di materia prima su cui applicarla...
> *Idem la bottiglia di profumo Armani regalatami alla laurea da mia zia*?


sì

sul neretto:  sarà diventato viakal


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sì
> 
> sul neretto:  sarà diventato viakal


Il profumo si conserva. Evito di dire gli anni di mia esperienza.


----------



## ivanl (29 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sì
> 
> sul neretto:  sarà diventato viakal


il profumo sembra sempre quello, pero'. A naso, non si e' alterato


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io parevo un travone.
> Ora me ne resto del mio e arrivederci!


eh ma infatti si fanno le prove per questo


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> dici che la boccetta di gel che ho trovato nel mio armadietto e che credo di aver usato l'ultima volta attorno ai 20 anni, la devo buttare?
> In effetti, la dovrei buttare comunque, per mancanza di materia prima su cui applicarla...
> Idem la bottiglia di profumo Armani regalatami alla laurea da mia zia?


ma qui dentro siete tutti laureati?


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> il profumo sembra sempre quello, pero'. A naso, non si e' alterato


un profumo di armani è fatto con tanta essenza
quindi non va a male 
ma deduco che se ti è durato tutti questi anni
nn ti piaccia


----------



## ivanl (29 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma qui dentro siete tutti laureati?


gli altri non so, io si


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> gli altri non so, io si


----------



## ivanl (29 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> un profumo di armani è fatto con tanta essenza
> quindi non va a male
> ma deduco che se ti è durato tutti questi anni
> nn ti piaccia


E' che non sono abituato ad usare profumi, solo deodorante e dopobarba...quindi mi durano una vita, in genere sono regali, io non li compro mai...


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> E' che non sono abituato ad usare profumi, solo deodorante e dopobarba...quindi mi durano una vita, in genere sono regali, io non li compro mai...


io vivrei a spruzzarmi profumo
da qualche anno mi fanno allergia


----------



## ivanl (29 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io vivrei a spruzzarmi profumo
> da qualche anno mi fanno allergia


tutti? Mi spiace; 
a me, comunque, piace molto piu' sentire il profumo della pelle di una donna al naturale, piuttosto che sommersa da un profumo


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> tutti? Mi spiace;
> a me, comunque, piace molto piu' sentire il profumo della pelle di una donna al naturale, piuttosto che sommersa da un profumo


tutti
anche quelli che ho sempre usato regolarmente

eh ma l'essenza giusta.....


----------



## bettypage (16 Settembre 2016)

Sto penso di farmi i capelli un po' meshati rosa.
tipo così

e anche di coprarmi questi occhiali


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sto penso di farmi i capelli un po' meshati rosa.
> tipo così
> View attachment 11924
> e anche di coprarmi questi occhiali
> View attachment 11925


Appoggio entrambi! Mi piacciono tantissimo sia gli uni che gli altri :up:


----------



## bettypage (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Appoggio entrambi! Mi piacciono tantissimo sia gli uni che gli altri :up:


Grazie
Dici che il capello non fa troppo "ragazzina"?


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Grazie
> Dici che il capello non fa troppo "ragazzina"?


Secondo me no. Dipende da che tipo sei, ma già il fatto che vorresti farteli a me dice che puoi 

Una mia ex dirigente, fighissima a 70 anni e rotti, due settimane fa era nel periodo rosa e questa è passata al blu, tipo verde-turchese (nei capelli, eh ) Bella bella :up:


----------



## bettypage (16 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Secondo me no. Dipende da che tipo sei, ma già il fatto che vorresti farteli a me dice che puoi
> 
> Una mia ex dirigente, fighissima a 70 anni e rotti, due settimane fa era nel periodo rosa e questa è passata al blu, tipo verde-turchese (nei capelli, eh ) Bella bella :up:


Ma si!sempre pensato che i capelli crescono. Non sono per sempre . È da mesi che ci medito. Devo solo individuare mani capaci che sappiano dosare il colore.


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sto penso di farmi i capelli un po' meshati rosa.
> tipo così
> View attachment 11924
> e anche di coprarmi questi occhiali
> View attachment 11925


Bellissimi  Io approvo.
Io mi sa che punterò su un molto più monotono nero.
E vorrei riaverli di nuovo lunghissimi. Ma questo non è fattibile.


----------



## Biri (16 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=6517]bettypage[/MENTION] scusa la domanda
ma quanti anni hai e di che colore sono i tuoi capelli?


----------



## bettypage (16 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> [MENTION=6517]bettypage[/MENTION] scusa la domanda
> ma quanti anni hai e di che colore sono i tuoi capelli?


:rotfl:
36 
Castana con meches


----------



## Biri (16 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 36
> Castana con meches


allora ok
scusa la domanda
ma oltre una certa età certe cose non si possono vedere
(almeno da me :rotfl


----------



## bettypage (16 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Bellissimi  Io approvo.
> Io mi sa che punterò su un molto più monotono nero.
> E vorrei riaverli di nuovo lunghissimi. Ma questo non è fattibile.


Mai riuscita a portarli lunghissimi e mi dispiace. Li trovo iperfemminili.


----------



## bettypage (16 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> allora ok
> scusa la domanda
> ma oltre una certa età certe cose non si possono vedere
> (almeno da me :rotfl


Dipende dai.


----------



## Biri (16 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mai riuscita a portarli lunghissimi e mi dispiace. Li trovo iperfemminili.


io alterno a molto lunghi a molto corti
ho la fortuna che crescono velocissimi
trovo i capelli lunghi scomodissimi
e troppo bisognosi di cure


----------



## Biri (16 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Dipende dai.


ne ho vista qualcuna che sarebbe da bruciare
capelli bianchi e meches viola
orrore


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mai riuscita a portarli lunghissimi e mi dispiace. Li trovo iperfemminili.


Vero. Ma i miei sono un totale disastro di quantità e crespitudine, e tranne da ragazzina mai osato portarli oltre una certa. E' che giorni fa ho beccato una tipa con questa treccia enorme e lunghissima portata di lato, quasi fino al sedere... che bellezza


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io alterno a molto lunghi a molto corti
> ho la fortuna che crescono velocissimi
> trovo i capelli lunghi scomodissimi
> e troppo bisognosi di cure


eh ma i molto corti a me dopo un mese sono da tosare daccapo.


----------



## Biri (16 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> eh ma i molto corti a me dopo un mese sono da tosare daccapo.


Mai mantenuto un taglio
Lascio crescere e quando mi scoccio
Ritaglio
E ogni volta cambio
Guardo il mio parrucchiere figo e gli dico
Fai come ti pare
E lui ha un orgasmo:rotfl:


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> Mai mantenuto un taglio
> Lascio crescere e quando mi scoccio
> Ritaglio
> E ogni volta cambio
> ...


Eh, ma mi pare. Quelle son le quattro parole magiche


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 36
> Castana con meches


Taglio e colore stupendi.
Però non capisco come possa venire un'idea del genere a una vecchia di 36 anni:carneval:

Quando li ho compiuti io mi fecero notare che mi ero avvicinata ai 40 e mi chiesero (il passato remoto usato da una milanese indica tempi storici) come mi sentissi. Risposi che a 36 anni si erano ritirate dalle scene Greta Garbo e Mina e Marilyn era morta e pure io non mi sentivo più tanto in forma.
Come vorrei essere vicina ai 40 :carneval:


----------



## Biri (16 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Eh, ma mi pare. Quelle son le quattro parole magiche


Ma poi é così figo quando ci pensa...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ne ho vista qualcuna che sarebbe da bruciare
> capelli bianchi e meches viola
> orrore


Mi raccomando comincia a esercitarti a fare la crocchia e la calzetta.


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> Ma poi é così figo quando ci pensa...


Il mio non è così tanto figo. Oddio, bell'uomo davvero, e mi sommerge di complimenti come probabilmente nessun maschio etero mai farà (già, probabilmente perchè lo pago).
Ma il petto glabro e la camicia sbottonata non sono il mio ideale di sex appeal.


----------



## Biri (16 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi raccomando comincia a esercitarti a fare la crocchia e la calzetta.


Lo chignon a volte lo faccio
Con il top a collo alto
Mi sento tanto snob

La calza no, mi annoia


----------



## Biri (16 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Il mio non è così tanto figo. Oddio, bell'uomo davvero, e mi sommerge di complimenti come probabilmente nessun maschio etero mai farà (già, probabilmente perchè lo pago).
> Ma il petto glabro e la camicia sbottonata non sono il mio ideale di sex appeal.


Il mio é molto figo...
E sta proprio vicino casa mia


----------



## Spot (16 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> Il mio é molto figo...
> E sta proprio vicino casa mia


Dove abiti?
Non è che potresti passargli il mio numero?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> Lo chignon a volte lo faccio
> Con il top a collo alto
> Mi sento tanto snob
> 
> La calza no, mi annoia


Ma devi portarti avanti per quando ormai sarai una cariatide e dovrai avere un contegno consono ai capelli bianchi.


----------



## Biri (16 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Dove abiti?
> Non è che potresti passargli il mio numero?


Hai voglia


----------



## Biri (16 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma devi portarti avanti per quando ormai sarai una cariatide e dovrai avere un contegno consono ai capelli bianchi.


Tanto muoio prima


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> Tanto muoio prima


In effetti è l'unica alternativa all'invecchiamento.


----------



## bettypage (17 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Taglio e colore stupendi.
> Però non capisco come possa venire un'idea del genere a una vecchia di 36 anni:carneval:
> 
> Quando li ho compiuti io mi fecero notare che mi ero avvicinata ai 40 e mi chiesero (il passato remoto usato da una milanese indica tempi storici) come mi sentissi. Risposi che a 36 anni si erano ritirate dalle scene Greta Garbo e Mina e Marilyn era morta e pure io non mi sentivo più tanto in forma.
> Come vorrei essere vicina ai 40 :carneval:


Guardando Pinterest:carneval:mi è venuto in testa:rotfl:

E va be' ma per i tempi di oggi sono ampiamente una giovane donna, mi nonna a 36 anni era già al prepensionamento


----------



## bettypage (17 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ne ho vista qualcuna che sarebbe da bruciare
> capelli bianchi e meches viola
> orrore


Boh luisa bosè è una che sa portare bene il suo blu punk


----------



## Biri (19 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti è l'unica alternativa all'invecchiamento.


e con la sfiga che c'ho
se arrivo a 40 anni son contenta


----------



## Biri (19 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Boh luisa bosè è una che sa portare bene il suo blu punk


dipende da chi li porta infatti
quella nn se li portava bene


----------



## Biri (19 Settembre 2016)

voglio tagliare i capelli
corti
come li posso fare?


----------



## Nicka (19 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> voglio tagliare i capelli
> corti
> come li posso fare?


----------



## Biri (19 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


>


c'avevo pensato
ma viene il freddo
poi mi si congelano le orecchie
la britney sta in california, io in toscana


----------



## Nicka (19 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> c'avevo pensato
> ma viene il freddo
> poi mi si congelano le orecchie
> la britney sta in california, io in toscana


Una papala e via!


----------



## Biri (19 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Una papala e via!


ce l'ho e non mi basta coi capelli
figurati senza
e poi ho perso un sacco di capelli
poi mi fa senso vedere i buchi


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Boh luisa bosè è una che sa portare bene il suo blu punk


betty fantastico sia taglio che le meches rosate :up: io appoggio.

la mia amica make up artist si è appena fatta turchese... una bomba! io non ho il coraggio :mexican:


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION]

ho cambiato nuovamente  sia parrucchiere che colore.

ho finalmente trovato il parrucchiere che adoVo.  è riuscito a farmi la base del colore mio! "che bello", ho pensato, "ho finito con la ricrescita."

la giuoia è durata poco, ho trovato i miei primi capelli bianchi. quindi :rotfl: si ricomincia con la tinta.

comunque, ora sono castana e ho le lunghezze più chiare.. no shatush che aborro fortemente, una cosa molto più naturale.


----------



## bettypage (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> betty fantastico sia taglio che le meches rosate :up: io appoggio.
> 
> la mia amica make up artist si è appena fatta turchese... una bomba! io non ho il coraggio :mexican:


Ban ma io non intendo blu punk stile bosè, io sono per il pink ombre, pagina prima. Anche se vorrei un rosa pony/big bubble ma sono troppo scura e non voglio farmi la base platino. Non ancora:carneval:


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ban ma io non intendo blu punk stile bosè, io sono *per il pink ombre*, pagina prima. Anche se vorrei un rosa pony/big bubble ma sono troppo scura e non voglio farmi la base platino. Non ancora:carneval:


oh yes avevo visto :up: mi piace un sacco...!

il rosa big babol è veramente estremo...come il turchese "my little mermaid"  

ho visto anche tanti argenti fantastici... argento non ti faresti? sul corto è favoloso


----------



## Spot (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> @_Spot_
> 
> ho cambiato nuovamente  sia parrucchiere che colore.
> 
> ...


:inlove:
E se uno di questi weekend passo da roma ti fai vedere? :inlove:

Qua sta un'emergenza parrucco che non ti dico.. sto pensando di frangettarmi. Tanto, al solito, dall'ultimo taglio che hai visto ora ho di nuovo una massa di capelli che non si capisce.

Parrucco e vestiario pessimo sono sinonimo di pessimi pensieri.. quindi anche shopping selvaggio.


----------



## bettypage (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> oh yes avevo visto :up: mi piace un sacco...!
> 
> il rosa big babol è veramente estremo...come il turchese "my little mermaid"
> 
> ho visto anche tanti argenti fantastici... argento non ti faresti? sul corto è favoloso


No. Argento no. Aspetto il decorso naturale degli eventi. Scherzo. L ho visto ad una mamma in corto, stava benissimo ma no, per me no


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :inlove:
> *E se uno di questi weekend passo da roma ti fai vedere?* :inlove:
> 
> Qua sta un'emergenza parrucco che non ti dico.. sto pensando di frangettarmi. Tanto, al solito, dall'ultimo taglio che hai visto ora ho di nuovo una massa di capelli che non si capisce.
> ...


 primo neretto: assolutamente si :inlove: 

beata te, a me crescono con una lentezza esasperante...! hai visto qualche taglio che ti piace?

secondo neretto: con il mio stato d'animo attuale non trovo nulla che mi piace....ci vorrebbe lo shopping terapeutico insieme.


----------



## Nicka (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> primo neretto: assolutamente si :inlove:
> 
> beata te, a me crescono con una lentezza esasperante...! hai visto qualche taglio che ti piace?
> 
> secondo neretto: con il mio stato d'animo attuale non trovo nulla che mi piace....ci vorrebbe lo shopping terapeutico insieme.


:clava: :clava: :clava:


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :clava: :clava: :clava:


clavami tutta!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> No. Argento no. Aspetto il decorso naturale degli eventi. Scherzo. L ho visto ad una mamma in corto, stava benissimo ma no, per me no


io, se avessi (se avrò mai) il coraggio, mi farei così, subito


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

ma è un bellissimo taglio
io nn lo faccio perchè poi nn lo so mantenere
però....  bello


----------



## Nicka (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io, se avessi (se avrò mai) il coraggio, mi farei così, subito
> 
> View attachment 11945


Sì, a parte che se io mi faccio bionda sembro un travestito. Li ho fatti rosso fuoco, poco ci è mancato che non li perdessi tutti.


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, a parte che se io mi faccio bionda sembro un travestito. Li ho fatti rosso fuoco, poco ci è mancato che non li perdessi tutti.


ma il colore mica sta bene a tutte
il taglio secondo me....


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, a parte che se io mi faccio bionda sembro un travestito. Li ho fatti rosso fuoco, poco ci è mancato che non li perdessi tutti.





Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma il colore mica sta bene a tutte
> il taglio secondo me....


io non ho il coraggio per il taglio perché li porto molto lunghi e sarebbe un bel cambiamento..
il colore....non so..  io mi vedo bene solo mora, lagggente mi dice che sto meglio chiara..certo è estremo assai quel platino


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io non ho il coraggio per il taglio perché li porto molto lunghi e sarebbe un bel cambiamento..
> il colore....non so..  io mi vedo bene solo mora, lagggente mi dice che sto meglio chiara..certo è estremo assai quel platino


io ho provato tutti i colori e tutte le lunghezze
marito li preferisce lunghi
io li preferisco corti
sto meditando un bel taglio drastico
sono disastrati poveracci, si spezzano
e poi tanto crescono così in fretta che nn ho problemi
e marito si attacca
il colore... io mi vedevo una gran figa nera 
ma anche rossa
ma ogni 15 giorni dovrei ritingermi
quindi finchè nn appare il capello bianco, no tinta
poi vedremo
biondo chiaro no, sembro morta


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io non ho il coraggio per il taglio perché li porto molto lunghi e sarebbe un bel cambiamento..
> il colore....non so..  io mi vedo bene solo mora, lagggente mi dice che sto meglio chiara..certo è estremo assai quel platino



Fermallà. Immobilizzati e dimentica il numero del parrucchiere. Sei un sogno


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Fermallà. Immobilizzati e dimentica il numero del parrucchiere. Sei un sogno


tu sei di parte :inlove:

no no non li tocco non faccio nulla  
anche se per l'inverno (traduzione, quando tornerò bianca cadavere), mi sa che sono troppo chiari... ora regge erchè ciollabbronzatura tropicale


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> tu sei di parte :inlove:
> 
> no no non li tocco non faccio nulla
> anche se per l'inverno (traduzione, quando tornerò bianca cadavere), mi sa che sono troppo chiari... ora regge erchè ciollabbronzatura tropicale


Sarà che ho sempre amato i capelli lunghissimi ma non sono mai riuscita a farli crescere perchè sottilissimi, è una forma di invidia bella che provo per chi li ha. Ora come ora, vista l'età e gli sbiondamenti a manetta non potrei men che meno. Anzi commentavo col parrucchiere che ormai non c'è quasi bisogno di rifare il taglio ogni tot mesi, i miei capelli si gestiscono da sè: quando arrivano sulle spalle si suicidano da soli o si spezzano al punto giusto creando quella sfumatura che sembra creata ad arte ma che in realtà è solo istinto di sopravvivenza :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (20 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Sarà che ho sempre amato i capelli lunghissimi ma non sono mai riuscita a farli crescere perchè sottilissimi, è una forma di invidia bella che provo per chi li ha. Ora come ora, vista l'età e gli sbiondamenti a manetta non potrei men che meno. Anzi commentavo col parrucchiere che ormai non c'è quasi bisogno di rifare il taglio ogni tot mesi, i miei capelli si gestiscono da sè: *quando arrivano sulle spalle si suicidano da soli o si spezzano al punto giusto creando quella sfumatura che sembra creata ad arte ma che in realtà è solo istinto di sopravvivenza *:rotfl:


 ma sai che stanno benissimo e sembrano sempre appena tagliati di fresco? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

esagerata che sei


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma sai che stanno benissimo e sembrano sempre appena tagliati di fresco? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> esagerata che sei



L'apparenza inganna :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (20 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> primo neretto: assolutamente si :inlove:
> 
> beata te, a me crescono con una lentezza esasperante...! hai visto qualche taglio che ti piace?
> 
> secondo neretto: con il mio stato d'animo attuale non trovo nulla che mi piace....ci vorrebbe lo shopping terapeutico insieme.





Nicka ha detto:


> :clava: :clava: :clava:


Avoja che ci vorrebbe. E ti porterei pure la tizia con la clava, se non fosse da un anno che si nega, impegnata com'è in traslochi e casette.
Boh, che tieni da fare sabato te? :mexican:

Il taglio non è molto originale a sto giro. C'era troppo poco capello. E insomma, mi sto facendo crescere il ciuffo perchè io voglio la frangia spettinata davanti agli occhi, così ci vedo ancor meno.
E per il colore sono tirchia, quindi in questi giorni vedrò un bell shampino colorante.

Inoooltre.. crisi vestiario anche per me. L'unica cosa davvero adorabile che ho beccato è un vestitino-ino che ci vedrei daddio abbinato a dei bei anfibietti 



Spoiler



codesto per intenderci 


Ma ovviamente quando una cosa mi piace parecchio non ci sono più taglie.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> voglio tagliare i capelli
> corti
> come li posso fare?


----------



## Biri (23 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 11955


al momento li ho più corti di quelli


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> al momento li ho più corti di quelli


Hai un taglio così ?
a me piace molto ma per me sarebbe insostenibile troppo ricci/capricci


----------



## Biri (23 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai un taglio così ?
> a me piace molto ma per me sarebbe insostenibile troppo ricci/capricci


simile, è solo meno scalato 
ma le mezze lunghezze mi irritano
e ho dei capelli veramente ridotti male
domani vado a tagliarli
e darà praticamente carta bianca al mio parrucchiere figo 
vediamo come mi rimanda a casa :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> al momento li ho più corti di quelli


Guardando la foto mi è parso che tu abbia una forma di viso simile e che potresti stare bene con un taglio simile, anche più corto, ma con quelle proporzioni.


----------



## Biri (23 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guardando la foto mi è parso che tu abbia una forma di viso simile e che potresti stare bene con un taglio simile, anche più corto, ma con quelle proporzioni.


beh, la Jennifer è molto più carina di me
ma il viso è abbastanza simile
io però ho bisogno di un taglio comodo da gestire
e una mezza lunghezza ora mi è scomodissima
inoltre ho ancora dei rimasugli di meches e toner dal matrimonio
e non li posso vedere  orrore


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> simile, è solo meno scalato
> ma le mezze lunghezze mi irritano
> e ho dei capelli veramente ridotti male
> domani vado a tagliarli
> ...


se al mio parrucchiere di carta bianca torno a casa blu e tutta scalata :rotfl: no, no, no :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (23 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> se al mio parrucchiere di carta bianca torno a casa blu e tutta scalata :rotfl: no, no, no :rotfl:


ah no
colore basta
ora finché non li ho bianchi stanno così
che mi sono scocciata :rotfl:
li ho tagliati i primi di giugno
sono già cresciuti di almeno 8/10 cm
fare anche la tinta sarebbe una schiavitù

però il taglio scalato si gestisce bene


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ah no
> colore basta
> ora finché non li ho bianchi stanno così
> che mi sono scocciata :rotfl:
> ...


eh ma ia sua idea di  capello scalato è molto scalata :rotfl:

Il tuo colore naturale quale è ?


----------



## Biri (23 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh ma ia sua idea di  capello scalato è molto scalata :rotfl:
> 
> Il tuo colore naturale quale è ?


non avessi da combattere con marito
anche per me sarebbe molto scalato
mi ha già detto di nn tagliarli troppo...
sarà perchè lui è pelato :rotfl:
e dire che quando ci siamo conosciuti
avevo capelli più o meno di 5/6cm...:rotfl:

il mio colore naturale è praticamente quello della foto
un biondo scuro dorato


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> non avessi da combattere con marito
> anche per me sarebbe molto scalato
> mi ha già detto di nn tagliarli troppo...
> sarà perchè lui è pelato :rotfl:
> ...


Bello, il tuo colore naturale 

i capelli molto scaalti anche anche a me piacciono ma io li ho tropo ricci, rischio di assomigliare a Napo orso capo al primo accenno di umidità :mexican:


----------



## Biri (23 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guardando la foto mi è parso che tu abbia una forma di viso simile e che potresti stare bene con un taglio simile, anche più corto, ma con quelle proporzioni.


ora i miei capelli stanno così


----------



## Biri (23 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bello, il tuo colore naturale
> 
> i capelli molto scaalti anche anche a me piacciono ma io li ho tropo ricci, rischio di assomigliare a Napo orso capo al primo accenno di umidità :mexican:


i miei sono così lisci che il crespo non so cosa sia 
però una delle ragazze che lavora con parrucchiere
è ricciola
e ha i capelli più corti dei miei
quando non li liscia ha un cesto in testa
che le sta benissimo

io c'ho provato a fare la permanente
ma non è adatta a me
io i capelli li devo pettinare e dopo faccio il re leone


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> *i miei sono così lisci che il crespo non so cosa sia *
> però una delle ragazze che lavora con parrucchiere
> è ricciola
> e ha i capelli più corti dei miei
> ...


Che culoooooo!!!!!  Invidia !!!!! 

A me me stanno bene mossi e di media lunghezza, così riesco a tenerli abbastanza in ordine


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ora i miei capelli stanno così
> View attachment 11965


sono giusto alle spalle, li hai fini come corposita'?


----------



## Biri (23 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che culoooooo!!!!!  Invidia !!!!!
> 
> A me me stanno bene mossi e di media lunghezza, così riesco a tenerli abbastanza in ordine


li invidierai anche
ma che darei per avere un po' di volume
e non  sti spaghetti appiccicati al cranio


----------



## Biri (23 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sono giusto alle spalle, li hai fini come corposita'?


con gli anni si sono affinati
prima avevo dei tronchi
ora sono molto più fini
ma non abbastanza fini da essere ritenuti fini :rotfl:
una via di mezzo


sta lunghezza per ora  non la sopporto
non riesco a gestirli con queste temperature


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> li invidierai anche
> ma che darei per avere un po' di volume
> e non  sti spaghetti appiccicati al cranio


Facciamo un misto dei nostri capelli, ti cedo volentieri il volume che io ne abbondo e tu mi dai un po' di sano liscio


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> con gli anni si sono affinati
> prima avevo dei tronchi
> ora sono molto più fini
> ma non abbastanza fini da essere ritenuti fini :rotfl:
> ...


Comunque lunghi come nella foto del tuo matrimonio ti stanno molto bene


----------



## Biri (23 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Facciamo un misto dei nostri capelli, ti cedo volentieri il volume che io ne abbondo e tu mi dai un po' di sano liscio


se si può
facciamolo :carneval:


----------



## Biri (23 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comunque lunghi come nella foto del tuo matrimonio ti stanno molto bene


grazie :inlove:
è che sono veramente distrutti
si stanno spezzando e ne perdo quintali
mi sale un nervoso....
e poi ogni tanto cambiare fa bene 

ma soprattutto
crescono alla velocità della luce


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> grazie :inlove:
> è che sono veramente distrutti
> si stanno spezzando e ne perdo quintali
> mi sale un nervoso....
> ...


Se crescono velocemente ( anche a me in effetti ) non è un problema 
considera che questo periodo dell'anno è propedeutico per la caduta dei capelli 

quindi poi posti la foto del nuovo taglio !!!:inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ora i miei capelli stanno così
> View attachment 11965


E cosa ti hanno fatto di male?
Lasciali crescere qualche mese. Poi avrai materiale per fare un bel taglio!


----------



## Biri (23 Settembre 2016)

Si infilano sotto la tracolla della borsa
Li odio
Sto sempre a strapparli


----------



## Biri (23 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se crescono velocemente ( anche a me in effetti ) non è un problema
> considera che questo periodo dell'anno è propedeutico per la caduta dei capelli
> 
> quindi poi posti la foto del nuovo taglio !!!:inlove:


Appena li taglio
Condivido :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> Appena li taglio
> Condivido :up:


Ottimo :up:

Io vorrei tenerli lunghi ma in effetti in estate poi finisce che son costretta a raccoglierli in uno chignon che se no mi ammazzano di caldo 

quindi di in estate quando li lavo, li asciugo all'aria e al sole,  senza phon, perché non si insipidiscono e restano belli lucenti e mossi al punto giusto ....mi piacciono  !!!! ...Ecco durano un'ora che poi mi fan caldo e via di chignon è così tutto l'effetto glamour va a farsi friggere :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (24 Settembre 2016)

stasera divorzio


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> View attachment 11968
> 
> stasera divorzio


Ma anche no  il taglio è carinissimo, ti manca  un po' di volume anche perché hai un viso minuto e più volume sarebbe l'ottimo :up:


----------



## Biri (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche no  il taglio è carinissimo, ti manca  un po' di volume anche perché hai un viso minuto e più volume sarebbe l'ottimo :up:


grazie :inlove:
solo che ero partita per un taglio meno drastico
ma oggi il parrucchiere figo aveva una sposa
e quindi a me è toccata la mamma
che aveva problemi con le lunghezze
e ha un po' esagerato
a me va bene eh... li ho avuti anche più corti
ma a marito i capelli piacciono lunghi
ed era partito con "non li tagliare troppo"

il volume c'era
ma avevo così tanta roba in testa
che appena arrivata a casa li ho lavati


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> grazie :inlove:
> solo che ero partita per un taglio meno drastico
> ma oggi il parrucchiere figo aveva una sposa
> e quindi a me è toccata la mamma
> ...


Aaaahhhhh li hai lavati  ti aveva spruzzato un kilo di fissante, lacca ect ect ? Li odio anche io


----------



## Biri (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aaaahhhhh li hai lavati  ti aveva spruzzato un kilo di fissante, lacca ect ect ? Li odio anche io


mi hanno riempito di una polvere volumizzante
che dev'essere praticamente colla  e poi la lacca
ho provato a pettinarli ma la spazzola restava appiccicata
e allora li ho lavati
non ci potevo stare
io in testa nn ci metto mai niente


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> mi hanno riempito di una polvere volumizzante
> che dev'essere praticamente colla  e poi la lacca
> ho provato a pettinarli ma la spazzola restava appiccicata
> e allora li ho lavati
> ...


Si hanno questo brutto vizio che ti incollano i capelli.....  sembra di avere una "cofana" in testa  invece sono così naturalmemte belli e lucidi senza nulla


----------



## Biri (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si hanno questo brutto vizio che ti incollano i capelli.....  sembra di avere una "cofana" in testa  invece sono così naturalmemte belli e lucidi senza nulla


ma poi mi prude la testa dopo.... come si fa?
e gliel'avevo anche detto....


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma poi mi prude la testa dopo.... come si fa?
> e gliel'avevo anche detto....


Quello perché poi queste sostanze si depositano nella cute e la irritano
ma sai se è la mamma, magari è della vecchia scuola, e ancora le piace fare impalcature


----------



## Biri (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quello perché poi queste sostanze si depositano nella cute e la irritano
> ma sai se è la mamma, magari è della vecchia scuola, e ancora le piace fare impalcature


vecchia scuola
molto vecchia
lui ha 41 anni :rotfl:fa te :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> vecchia scuola
> molto vecchia
> lui ha 41 anni :rotfl:fa te :rotfl:


Azz hai rischiato di uscir fuori come la signorina Carlo ( cit. Marchesini):rotfl:

tuo marito si è espresso ?


----------



## Biri (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Azz hai rischiato di uscir fuori come la signorina Carlo ( cit. Marchesini):rotfl:
> 
> tuo marito si è espresso ?


Ancora non è tornato.... Vedremo se domani sarò ancora sposata:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> Ancora non è tornato.... Vedremo se domani sarò ancora sposata:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:Nel caso ti ospito


----------



## Biri (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Nel caso ti ospito


:inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Il taglio è bello. Per me ha sfilato un po' troppo. Secondo lo stile di qualche anno fa. 
Però si sistemano in fretta.
Anch'io me li rilavo subito. Non mi faccio mettere niente, ma non sopporto neanche l'odore di parrucchiere.


----------



## Biri (24 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il taglio è bello. Per me ha sfilato un po' troppo. Secondo lo stile di qualche anno fa.
> Però si sistemano in fretta.
> Anch'io me li rilavo subito. Non mi faccio mettere niente, ma non sopporto neanche l'odore di parrucchiere.


Sì ha sfilato troppo
Ma oggi era in vena...
Le andava di tagliare  

Cmq grazie

P. S. Marito ha esordito con un "testa di ca..."
Poi mi ha detto che cmq mi stanno bene


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> Sì ha sfilato troppo
> Ma oggi era in vena...
> Le andava di tagliare
> 
> ...


Avevo già preparato il lettuccio per ospitarti  meglio così!!!!! in effetti ti stanno bene :up:


----------



## Biri (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Avevo già preparato il lettuccio per ospitarti  meglio così!!!!! in effetti ti stanno bene :up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:noto tanta fiducia in marito :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:noto tanta fiducia in marito :rotfl:


Insomma tu l'avevi messa sul tragico  già ti vedevo con il trolley ed in pigiama pronta a venire da me :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Insomma tu l'avevi messa sul tragico  già ti vedevo con il trolley ed in pigiama pronta a venire da me :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma guarda che sul lì per lì
me l'ero messa tragica davvero :rotfl:
che poi mi ha conosciuto coi capelli più corti di così
e rossi :rotfl:
per fortuna che il taglio mi dona
poi mi fa "vedi di non ingrassare che dopo sembri un pagliaccio"
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:quanto amore :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma guarda che sul lì per lì
> me l'ero messa tragica davvero :rotfl:
> che poi mi ha conosciuto coi capelli più corti di così
> ...


ah ah mi hai fatto ricordare un episodio .. Tinta con colpi di luce sul rosso, ciocche piccolissime ma numerosissime ... In effetti sembravo un lanciafiamme ... Arrivo dal ganzo e quello esclama " aiuto!!! Chiamate i pompieri stiamo andando a fuoco !!!!" :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ah mi hai fatto ricordare un episodio .. Tinta con colpi di luce sul rosso, ciocche piccolissime ma numerosissime ... In effetti sembravo un lanciafiamme ... Arrivo dal ganzo e quello esclama " aiuto!!! Chiamate i pompieri stiamo andando a fuoco !!!!" :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
al fuoco al fuoco
nn a caso il tuo nick è fiammetta :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> al fuoco al fuoco
> nn a caso il tuo nick è fiammetta :rotfl:


E mi infuoco facilmente :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E mi infuoco facilmente :rotfl:


eh
pure io
però mi passa subito


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> eh
> pure io
> però mi passa subito


Anche a me soprattutto se trovo a portata di mano un punchingball :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche a me soprattutto se trovo a portata di mano un punchingball :rotfl:


io tiro le cose


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io tiro le cose


Io in realtà faccio delle "rospate al fulmicotone " !!!! 

rospata al fulmicotone = ramanzina dissacrante e sarcastica :carneval:


----------



## Biri (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io in realtà faccio delle "rospate al fulmicotone " !!!!
> 
> rospata al fulmicotone = ramanzina dissacrante e sarcastica :carneval:


ah ma io avevo capito


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ah ma io avevo capito


Non avevo dubbi :risata:


----------



## Biri (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi :risata:


son pur sempre toscana :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> son pur sempre toscana :carneval:


Toscanaccia sei :up: si sta ad un tiro di schioppo, per questo potevo ospitarti agevolmente :carneval:


----------



## Biri (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Toscanaccia sei :up: si sta ad un tiro di schioppo, per questo potevo ospitarti agevolmente :carneval:


ma un giorno troviamoci a metà strada


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma un giorno troviamoci a metà strada


al lago Trasimeno !!!! O a Cortona se magna bene


----------



## Biri (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> al lago Trasimeno !!!! O a Cortona se magna bene


ah beh
se arrivi a cortona
arrivi praticamente da me :rotfl:
al lago a me va benissimo


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ah beh
> se arrivi a cortona
> arrivi praticamente da me :rotfl:
> al lago a me va benissimo


Ma daiiii vado a mangiare ogni tanto all'osteria del teatro :up:


----------



## Biri (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma daiiii vado a mangiare ogni tanto all'osteria del teatro :up:


ah vai proprio in centro...
però ti tratti bene....


----------



## Spot (28 Settembre 2016)

Mi sono dimenticata di dichiarare anche qui che la tinta mi è riuscita benissimo e il nuovo colore è bellisshimisshimo.
Le sopracciglia fanno cagare però. 
Lasciamele doppie, e poi ti trovi con due lineette insulse. Odio.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mi sono dimenticata di dichiarare anche qui che la tinta mi è riuscita benissimo e il nuovo colore è bellisshimisshimo.
> Le sopracciglia fanno cagare però.
> Lasciamele doppie, e poi ti trovi con due lineette insulse. Odio.


Colore capelli ?


----------



## Spot (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Colore capelli ?


Nero :inlove:
Lo desideravo da un bel po'.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Nero :inlove:
> Lo desideravo da un bel po'.


Bello il nero :up: e non è facile da portare secondo me


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Nero :inlove:
> Lo desideravo da un bel po'.


Ho sempre tentato di levarmelo...e ogni volta è venuto fuori un miscuglio di rossastri...odio...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho sempre tentato di levarmelo...e ogni volta è venuto fuori un miscuglio di rossastri...odio...


Tu li hai neri naturali ?


----------



## Spot (28 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho sempre tentato di levarmelo...e ogni volta è venuto fuori un miscuglio di rossastri...odio...


Ma tu sei già nera :inlove:
Splendidosamente nera.
Che delitto toglierlo.
Hai ancora quel taglio figo tutto sfilacciato?


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu li hai neri naturali ?


Sì. Corvini...


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma tu sei già nera :inlove:
> Splendidosamente nera.
> Che delitto toglierlo.
> Hai ancora quel taglio figo tutto sfilacciato?


Li sto facendo ricrescere, ora sono alle spalle, una caschetto morto...:unhappy:
Odio le mezze lunghezze...
Però visto che sono di matrimonio dovevo tenerli più lunghi per acconciarli.


----------



## banshee (28 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Nero :inlove:
> Lo desideravo da un bel po'.


vedere! vedere! qui o wa


----------



## banshee (28 Settembre 2016)

io mi sono già stufata del mio colore..


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì. Corvini...


Son belli allora, a me piace molto il nero deciso più del castano come il mio per dire, lo ammetto


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io mi sono già stufata del mio colore..


Quale sarebbe ora ?


----------



## banshee (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quale sarebbe ora ?


castano più scuro alla radice, più chiaro sulle lunghezze (ma no shatush che aborro, un degradè diciamo).

solo che boh.. io mi vedo bene solo mora, la gente dicono carneval che mi stanno bene chiari..

uff  non trovo pace.


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> castano più scuro alla radice, più chiaro sulle lunghezze (ma no shatush che aborro, un degradè diciamo).
> 
> solo che boh.. io mi vedo bene solo mora, la gente dicono carneval che mi stanno bene chiari..
> 
> uff  non trovo pace.


Fluò!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> castano più scuro alla radice, più chiaro sulle lunghezze (ma no shatush che aborro, un degradè diciamo).
> 
> solo che boh.. io mi vedo bene solo mora, la gente dicono carneval che mi stanno bene chiari..
> 
> uff  non trovo pace.


beh devi piacerti innanzi tutto te, che poi se ti fai una tinta che non ti garba quando ti guardi allo specchio rischi di fare gggrrrr 
sul chiaro li hai mai fatti ?  intendo come tinta completa senza gradazione


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Li sto facendo ricrescere, ora sono alle spalle, una caschetto morto...:unhappy:
> Odio le mezze lunghezze...
> Però visto che sono di matrimonio dovevo tenerli più lunghi per acconciarli.


ma li fai crescere o poi tagli?


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> castano più scuro alla radice, più chiaro sulle lunghezze (ma no shatush che aborro, un degradè diciamo).
> 
> solo che boh.. io mi vedo bene solo mora, la gente dicono carneval che mi stanno bene chiari..
> 
> uff  non trovo pace.


eh ma i capelli falli come piacciono a te eh...
anche marito li vorrebbe lunghi
e io taglio... mi piaccio di più col corto che col lungo


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

ma voi con le tinte come fate?
nel senso che a me a volte piacerebbe cambiare
ma i miei capelli si fanno circa 1.5/2 cm al mese
e diventa una schiavitù...
e allora pensavo agli shampoo colorati
ma dove si trovano?
perchè io in giro non li trovo più...


----------



## banshee (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> beh devi piacerti innanzi tutto te, che poi se ti fai una tinta che non ti garba quando ti guardi allo specchio rischi di fare gggrrrr
> sul chiaro li hai mai fatti ?  intendo come tinta completa senza gradazione





Cassandra82 ha detto:


> eh ma i capelli falli come piacciono a te eh...
> anche marito li vorrebbe lunghi
> e io taglio... mi piaccio di più col corto che col lungo



ma direi che li faccio come piace a me  è che io mi vedo bene in un modo, poi mi rompo il cazzo, cambio e quando cambio mi sento dire che sto meglio. quindi riflettevo sul fatto che probabilmente non capisco niente io 

al mio compagno non può fregare di meno il colore, lui mi vede con gli occhi dell'ammmmore e dice che sono sempre una deah :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma direi che li faccio come piace a me  è che io mi vedo bene in un modo, poi mi rompo il cazzo, cambio e quando cambio mi sento dire che sto meglio. quindi riflettevo sul fatto che probabilmente non capisco niente io
> 
> al mio compagno non può fregare di meno il colore, lui mi vede con gli occhi dell'ammmmore e dice che sono sempre una deah :rotfl:


il mio invece rompe il cazzo a prescindere :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma direi che li faccio come piace a me  è che io mi vedo bene in un modo, poi mi rompo il cazzo, cambio e quando cambio mi sento dire che sto meglio. quindi riflettevo sul fatto che probabilmente non capisco niente io
> 
> al mio compagno non può fregare di meno il colore, lui mi vede con gli occhi dell'ammmmore e dice che sono sempre una deah :rotfl:





Cassandra82 ha detto:


> il mio invece rompe il cazzo a prescindere :rotfl:


vabbè è sempre l'amore che parla


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vabbè è sempre l'amore che parla


ma zitti ogni tanto no? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma zitti ogni tanto no? :rotfl:


per la mia limitata esperienza ho trovato 2 tipi di masculi 
i brontoloni quelli che borbottano sistematicamente e che hanno sempre da metter bocca su tutto 
gli assenti quelli che potresti anche andare in giro a testa in giù con il viso blu per mancanza di circolazione. E manco si accorgono 

poi ci sono quelli normali, che rompono ma se li guardi male e gli dici " oggi non è aria" ... Si chetano


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> per la mia limitata esperienza ho trovato 2 tipi di masculi
> i brontoloni quelli che borbottano sistematicamente e che hanno sempre da metter bocca su tutto
> gli assenti quelli che potresti anche andare in giro a testa in giù con il viso blu per mancanza di circolazione. E manco si accorgono
> 
> poi ci sono quelli normali, che rompono ma se li guardi male e gli dici " oggi non è aria" ... Si chetano


marito fa i comizi e i monologhi
è una pentola di fagioli
entra in casa e parte il casino
nn si azzitta un secondo poi dice che quella logorroica sono io
nn gli sta bene praticamente niente
a meno che nn eseguano tutti i suoi ordini
infatti spesso si litiga :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> marito fa i comizi e i monologhi
> è una pentola di fagioli
> entra in casa e parte il casino
> nn si azzitta un secondo poi dice che quella logorroica sono io
> ...


Uuuhhhuuuuuu mio Dio, si con il tuo temperamento immagino 
almeno il dialogo è sicuramente aperto :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uuuhhhuuuuuu mio Dio, si con il tuo temperamento immagino
> almeno il dialogo è sicuramente aperto :rotfl:


abbiamo tutti e due un bel caratterino :rotfl:
ma lui è più stronzo io più dolce


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> abbiamo tutti e due un bel caratterino :rotfl:
> ma lui è più stronzo io più dolce


Sarebbe stato peggio l'inverso, in effetti


----------



## Biri (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe stato peggio l'inverso, in effetti


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
poi vabbè
io uno che dice sempre di sì
cmq nn lo vorrei


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> poi vabbè
> io uno che dice sempre di sì
> cmq nn lo vorrei


Nemmeno io


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Nero :inlove:
> Lo desideravo da un bel po'.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bello il nero :up: e non è facile da portare secondo me


Invvecchia terribilmente.
Credo che sia drammatico per Spot :mexican:


----------



## Biri (29 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invvecchia terribilmente.
> Credo che sia drammatico per Spot :mexican:


il nero invecchia???? 
vero che io lo feci a 19 anni
ma ci stavo di un bene..... :inlove:


----------



## Biri (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nemmeno io


pensa che abbiamo litigato proprio ieri sera
e lui mi fa
"se volevi uno che diceva sempre sì ti prendevi un gatto"
:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> pensa che abbiamo litigato proprio ieri sera
> e lui mi fa
> "se volevi uno che diceva sempre sì ti prendevi un gatto"
> :rotfl:


"Oddio i gatti so stronzetti, meglio un cane"  :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "Oddio i gatti so stronzetti, meglio un cane"  :rotfl:


ma infatti :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma infatti :rotfl:


Regalagli un siamese isterico poi vedi come cambia idea :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Regalagli un siamese isterico poi vedi come cambia idea :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
no no
io voglio un carlino :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> no no
> io voglio un carlino :inlove:


fattelo regalare per Natale


----------



## Biri (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> fattelo regalare per Natale


sarà dura....


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> sarà dura....


Tecniche di convinzione :
1) vezzeggialo 
2) seducilo
3) minaccialo 

:rotfl:


----------



## Biri (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tecniche di convinzione :
> 1) vezzeggialo
> 2) seducilo
> 3) minaccialo
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:con lui nn attaccano
e poi nn vuole animali
dice che dopo muoiono...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:con lui nn attaccano
> e poi nn vuole animali
> dice che dopo muoiono...


Ma va !!!!! :rotfl:

vero, io ho avuto dei cani ( ora ne ho solo uno ) e quando muoiono è come se venisse a mancare un familiare, un amico, una parte di te 
ma insomma i lutti si superano, si devono superare, anzi


----------



## Biri (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma va !!!!! :rotfl:
> 
> vero, io ho avuto dei cani ( ora ne ho solo uno ) e quando muoiono è come se venisse a mancare un familiare, un amico, una parte di te
> ma insomma i lutti si superano, si devono superare, anzi


eh lo so
la mia è morta da 5 anni e se ci penso scende la lacrima
ma un giorno lo metterò di fronte al fatto compiuto


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> eh lo so
> la mia è morta da 5 anni e se ci penso scende la lacrima
> ma un giorno lo metterò di fronte al fatto compiuto


Mi sembra un'ottima soluzione 
regalagli un carlino per Natale :carneval:


----------



## Biri (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'ottima soluzione
> regalagli un carlino per Natale :carneval:


tu vuoi farmi divorziare :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> tu vuoi farmi divorziare :rotfl:


Ehhhhh  per un carlino 

un cuccioletto, gli fa due moine e marito si innamora


----------



## Biri (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehhhhh  per un carlino
> 
> un cuccioletto, gli fa due moine e marito si innamora


poco ma sicuro
ma al momento marito ha altri obiettivi


----------



## Biri (30 Settembre 2016)

M'hanno dato 40 anni


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> M'hanno dato 40 anni


Un sedicenne?


----------



## Biri (30 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un sedicenne?


Un 85enne


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> Un 85enne


Uguale.
La distanza di età rende difficile valutare.


----------



## Biri (30 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uguale.
> La distanza di età rende difficile valutare.


dici che non me la devo prendere?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> dici che non me la devo prendere?


Ma figurati!
Una volta mi hanno preso per figlia di una di 10 anni più vecchia!
Io cerco di evitare gaffe eppure a una ho dato 35 anni e ne aveva 28 :unhappy:. Ma non è che ne dimostrasse tanti di più, mi sono fatta confondere dalle occhiaie, dovute al colorito, perché io invecchio ovunque, ma poco gli occhi.


----------



## Biri (30 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati!
> Una volta mi hanno preso per figlia di una di 10 anni più vecchia!
> Io cerco di evitare gaffe eppure a una ho dato 35 anni e ne aveva 28 :unhappy:. Ma non è che ne dimostrasse tanti di più, mi sono fatta confondere dalle occhiaie, dovute al colorito, perché io invecchio ovunque, ma poco gli occhi.


io di solito do sempre 10 anni di meno di quelli che dimostrano :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io di solito do sempre 10 anni di meno di quelli che dimostrano :rotfl:


Io 5 :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io 5 :rotfl:


io abbondo
perchè c'è gente che gli anni se li porta male
tipo me


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

Biri ha detto:


> io abbondo
> perchè c'è gente che gli anni se li porta male
> tipo me


Ma non è vero!
Dimostri la tua età.


----------



## Biri (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!
> Dimostri la tua età.


mmmmhhhh
quindi dimostro 5 anni di più :rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Ottobre 2016)

Biri ha detto:


> Un 85enne


Le persone anziane tendono ad aumentare gli anni che pensano veramente gli altri abbiano. Per i ragazzi invece 30-40 o 50 è più o meno la stessa cosa, tutti vecchi uguale.


----------



## Biri (4 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Le persone anziane tendono ad aumentare gli anni che pensano veramente gli altri abbiano. Per i ragazzi invece 30-40 o 50 è più o meno la stessa cosa, tutti vecchi uguale.


e perchè?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

Biri ha detto:


> e perchè?


A 18 anni una trentenne ti sembra una donna, una età lontanissima.
Da vecchia idealizzi la giovinezza.


----------



## Biri (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A 18 anni una trentenne ti sembra una donna, una età lontanissima.
> Da vecchia idealizzi la giovinezza.


ah....


----------

